# legal, illegal....schei55egal?



## olaf70 (7. Mai 2010)

Moin liebe Angelkollegen,

ich weiß nicht ob ich es mir nur einbilde,aber ich glaube in letzter Zeit immer öfter Themen zu lesen, die sich damit befassen wie man geltendes Recht wie Schonzeiten oder vorgeschriebene Fangmethoden "umgehen" kann,ohne Ärger bei Kontrollen zu kriegen.
Sei es nun Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm, Köderfischfang mit Flaschen oder Möglichkeiten zum legalen Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch, der Anlaß ist im Grunde auch völlig egal.
Nun denke ich, wer ohne Schuld ist werfe den ersten Stein. Ich habe in meinem Leben auch genug Mist gebaut, besonders in jungen Jahren. Aber ich finde, entweder man tut es oder man lässt es, wenn man sich im Grenzbereich bewegt. Und dann sollte man auch zu eventuellen Konsequenzen seines Handelns stehen.


----------



## heuki1983 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Für mich gehört das einhalten der regeln und gesetze zur Anglerehre und da sollten sich auch alle dran halten ... #6


----------



## Torsten (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Moin liebe Angelkollegen,
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob ich es mir nur einbilde,aber ich glaube in letzter Zeit immer öfter Themen zu lesen, die sich damit befassen wie man geltendes Recht wie Schonzeiten oder vorgeschriebene Fangmethoden "umgehen" kann,ohne Ärger bei Kontrollen zu kriegen.
> Sei es nun Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm, Köderfischfang mit Flaschen oder Möglichkeiten zum legalen Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch, der Anlaß ist im Grunde auch völlig egal.
> Nun denke ich, wer ohne Schuld ist werfe den ersten Stein. Ich habe in meinem Leben auch genug Mist gebaut, besonders in jungen Jahren. Aber ich finde, entweder man tut es oder man lässt es, wenn man sich im Grenzbereich bewegt. Und dann sollte man auch zu eventuellen Konsequenzen seines Handelns stehen.


 
ich selber habe wärend der Schonzeit nicht mit Kunstköder geangelt. ich werde es aber jetz tun da bei uns ab den 1.05. der Hecht auf ist. ich werde aber auf keinen Fall mit Gummiköder los ziehen


----------



## zesch (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

fährst Du mit deinem Motorrad immer die vorgeschriebene Geschwindigkeit ?

fährst Du mit deinem Motorrad immer spritsparend ?

ziehst Du eine Unterhose im Angelurlaub immer nur 1 x an ?

lässt Du nicht auch mal auf der heimischen Couch einen fahren ?

sind alles Erfahrungen "am Limit"

lieber Angeln, als andere Gesetze auch noch brechen......

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Warum sollte das beim Angeln anders sein als im Straßenverkehr (ich sag nur wer hält sich immer an die gesetzlichen Tempolimits) oder bei der Steuererklärung (na, die Entfernung zum Arbeitsort wirklich korrekt angegeben)???

Sind ja die gleichen Menschen....


----------



## Baranikov (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Ich finde manche gesetze sind in deutschland zu übertrieben. 

Schonzeiten sind in ordnung. Aber wenn man nen fisch fängt der in der schonzeit gefangen wird und sich beim drill oder so verletzt muss man den fisch töten und begraben. Hab das zumindest bei der ausbildung gelernt. Ich find das ist totaler schwachsin wenn es schon soweit kommt wieso darf man den fisch dann nicht trotsdem mitnehmen. Ich mein Ich halte die Gesetze und Regeln ein weil ich keinen ärger will aber verstehen tu ich manche sachen nicht wirklich.

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



> aber verstehen tu ich manche sachen nicht wirklich.


Damit bist Du sicher kein Einzelfall......
;-))))))


----------



## Yoshi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Torsten schrieb:


> ich selber habe wärend der Schonzeit nicht mit Kunstköder geangelt. ich werde es aber jetz tun da bei uns ab den 1.05. der Hecht auf ist. ich werde aber auf keinen Fall mit Gummiköder los ziehen




Was ist den das für eine Logik ?! |kopfkrat#c


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Was ist den das für eine Logik ?! |kopfkrat#c



Würde mich auch mal interessieren |kopfkrat


----------



## pfuitoifel (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Hallo Olaf (und alle anderen),
dieses Phänomen kannst du in allen Lebensbereichen beobachten,nicht nur beim Angeln.Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Umgehen und Ausdehnen von Regeln und Gesetzmäßigkeiten in der Natur allen Lebens begründet.Denn jedes Lebewesen versucht sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen gegenüber den Konkurrenten.Pflanzen wachsen hoch,versuchen so,mehr Licht als andere Pflanzen zu bekommen,andere Pflanzen (z.B. die Mistel) umgeht diese Gesetzmäßigkeit,in dem sie sich oben auf Bäumen ansiedelt,um auch mehr Licht abzukriegen.Gleichzeitig wurzelt sie gleich im Baum und entzieht dem Baum auch noch Wasser und Nährstoffe.Bei den Tieren das selbe Muster.Du beobachtest also einen Urtrieb des Lebens,welcher viel stärker in uns verwurzelt ist als das Befolgen von Regeln,welche eine Errungenschaft der Zivilisation sind,um das menschliche Miteinander nicht im Chaos versinken zu lassen.
Du siehst,eigentlich befolgen wir eine uralte Regel,das Gesetz der Evolution,in dem wir andere Gesetzmäßigkeiten auszuhebeln versuchen.Wir Menschen können gar nicht anders.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Bellyboater (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Baranikov schrieb:


> Ich finde manche gesetze sind in deutschland zu übertrieben.
> 
> Schonzeiten sind in ordnung. Aber wenn man nen fisch fängt der in der schonzeit gefangen wird und sich beim drill oder so verletzt muss man den fisch töten und begraben. Hab das zumindest bei der ausbildung gelernt. Ich find das ist totaler schwachsin wenn es schon soweit kommt wieso darf man den fisch dann nicht trotsdem mitnehmen...



Weil dann jeder sagt das der Fisch verletzt war und man ihn deshalb abschlagen musste.


----------



## la_familia_ (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Weil dann jeder sagt das der Fisch verletzt war und man ihn deshalb abschlagen musste.




ganz genau!!

In MV muss man sie zurücksetzen und ggf vorher erlösen.


----------



## Honeyball (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Trotzdem ist es aus meiner Sicht inakzeptabel, wenn hier im Board Tipps und Tricks ausgetauscht werden, um Gesetze und Regelungen zu umgehen.

Abgesehen davon, dass ich mir noch nicht mal sicher bin, ob eine öffentliche Bekenntnis, eine Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit ausgeübt zu haben bzw. den Vorsatz dazu zu haben, ausreicht, um von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden angezeigt zu werden.


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

klar gibt es " gesetze" die man versucht zu umgehen, aber das sollte nei auf kosten von der natur, anderen angelern oder lebewesen gehen.
bei uns ist es verboten zelte aufzustellen, ich nehme trotzdem immer ein ganz kleines mit, da kommen die sachen rein die nicht nass werden sollen und ne isomatte, schlafsack und fertig ist der lack.
es maulen zwar immer welche herum , aber eigentlich geht das schon ok.
und das zurücksetzen von fischen die ich nicht werden kann oder will, da gibt es ja auch gesetze die man nicht verstehen kann.
ich setze einen karpfen von 40 pfund zurück, ohne wenn und aber, wenn es jemanden bei uns im verein nicht paßt, müssen sie mich rauswerfen, ich bin 26 jahre in den müllverein und habe mich immer FÜR die kreatur fisch eingesetzt und darum töte ich nicht sinnlos fische die nicht verletzt sind und die ich ohne schaden zurücksetzen kann.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> ...in letzter Zeit immer öfter Themen zu lesen, die sich damit befassen wie man geltendes Recht wie Schonzeiten oder vorgeschriebene Fangmethoden "umgehen" kann,ohne Ärger bei Kontrollen zu kriegen. ...



ich kann/will nur sagen: ´the same procedure as every year´

leider...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf (und alle anderen),
> dieses Phänomen kannst du in allen Lebensbereichen beobachten,nicht nur beim Angeln.Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Umgehen und Ausdehnen von Regeln und Gesetzmäßigkeiten in der Natur allen Lebens begründet.Denn jedes Lebewesen versucht sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen gegenüber den Konkurrenten.Pflanzen wachsen hoch,versuchen so,mehr Licht als andere Pflanzen zu bekommen,andere Pflanzen (z.B. die Mistel) umgeht diese Gesetzmäßigkeit,in dem sie sich oben auf Bäumen ansiedelt,um auch mehr Licht abzukriegen.Gleichzeitig wurzelt sie gleich im Baum und entzieht dem Baum auch noch Wasser und Nährstoffe.Bei den Tieren das selbe Muster.Du beobachtest also einen Urtrieb des Lebens,welcher viel stärker in uns verwurzelt ist als das Befolgen von Regeln,welche eine Errungenschaft der Zivilisation sind,um das menschliche Miteinander nicht im Chaos versinken zu lassen.
> Du siehst,eigentlich befolgen wir eine uralte Regel,das Gesetz der Evolution,in dem wir andere Gesetzmäßigkeiten auszuhebeln versuchen.Wir Menschen können gar nicht anders.


 

Uiihhh...!
Das ist dann aber doch eine recht spezielle existentiell-biologische Argumentation .
Ich weiß nicht, ob man unbedingt Darwin bemühen muss, um zu erklären, warum jemand mit einer Flasche Köfis fangen will.


----------



## pfuitoifel (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Uiihhh...!
> Das ist dann aber doch eine recht spezielle existentiell-biologische Argumentation .
> Ich weiß nicht, ob man unbedingt Darwin bemühen muss, um zu erklären, warum jemand mit einer Flasche Köfis fangen will.



Ob man das _*muß*_ weiß ich auch nicht.Ich finde aber,es hört sich zumindest gut an...


----------



## Somkejumper (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das beim Angeln anders sein als im Straßenverkehr (ich sag nur wer hält sich immer an die gesetzlichen Tempolimits) oder bei der Steuererklärung (na, die Entfernung zum Arbeitsort wirklich korrekt angegeben)???|kopfkrat
> 
> Sind ja die gleichen Menschen....



Bei der Steuererklärung poste ich ja auch nicht in einem Forum: Wie bescheiss ich das Finanzamt am besten??? So dass es alle lesen können. 

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass auch Leute das Forum lesen, die Überwachungsfunktionen haben????
Und mit der angabe von Wohnort und evtl. wo Ihr angelt, ist es nicht schwer, Euch zu erwischen.
Da könnt Ihr gleich ein Schild aufstellen: Ich halte mich nicht an das geltende Recht.

Ich versteh Euch wirklich nicht. Aber jedem das seine. #q


----------



## Yoshi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Uiihhh...!
> Das ist dann aber doch eine recht spezielle existentiell-biologische Argumentation .
> Ich weiß nicht, ob man unbedingt Darwin bemühen muss, um zu erklären, warum jemand mit einer Flasche Köfis fangen will.



Also wenn jemand unbedingt eine Flasche braucht um seine Köfis zu fangen weil er dies mit einer einfachen Stippe nicht hinbekommt, dann tut mir der Typ eher leid.....|rolleyes


----------



## Boendall (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Moin liebe Angelkollegen,
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob ich es mir nur einbilde,aber ich glaube in letzter Zeit immer öfter Themen zu lesen, die sich damit befassen wie man geltendes Recht wie Schonzeiten oder vorgeschriebene Fangmethoden "umgehen" kann,ohne Ärger bei Kontrollen zu kriegen.
> Sei es nun Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm, Köderfischfang mit Flaschen oder Möglichkeiten zum legalen Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch, der Anlaß ist im Grunde auch völlig egal.
> Nun denke ich, wer ohne Schuld ist werfe den ersten Stein. Ich habe in meinem Leben auch genug Mist gebaut, besonders in jungen Jahren. Aber ich finde, entweder man tut es oder man lässt es, wenn man sich im Grenzbereich bewegt. Und dann sollte man auch zu eventuellen Konsequenzen seines Handelns stehen.


 
Ich gebe dir bedingt Recht. Allerdings wenn man nach Mitteln sucht legal mit lebendem Köfi zu angeln und eben so eine Lücke auch entdeckt hat, ist es nicht mehr illegal. Die Kehrseite ist, dass das Regelkorsett immer enger geschnürt wird, da viele eben solche Lücken suchen.

Ich bin da keine Ausnahme, allerdings beschäftige ich mich mit den Lücken in diversen Fischereiordnungen mehr theorethisch als praktisch, da man eben schnell auf dem schmalen Grat zwischen Kartenentzug und Weiterfischen landet.

z.B. war vor ein zwei Jahren auf der Tageslizenz einer Talssperre zu lesen "Anfüttern verboten", darauf hin haben viele mit Futterkorb gefischt, weil das ja kein anfüttern ist. (3 x am gleichen Platz geworfen und man hat seine Stelle)

Jetzt steht eben der Zusatz "Futterkörbe sind verboten" auf dem Schein.

Führt mich zur Frage: Ein Madenkörbchen ist doch kein Futterkorb. Natürlich wird das der Aufseher etwas anders sehen, aber ich werde beizeiten mit ihm mal drüber Diskutieren.

Wie man Schonzeiten umgeht, hätte ich mal keine Idee dazu, entweder ich hab einen Beifang (Karpfen beim Rotaugen angeln mit 2 Maden am Schwimmer) oder ich angel gezielt  drauf (Boilie,Frolic auf Grund)

Klar kann einem ein Zander aufsitzen, wenn der Hecht frei ist, aber ich muss den Fisch ja nicht zandergerecht anbieten.

Schonzeit heißt im übrigen, nur dass der Fisch nicht entnommen werden darf und nicht, dass ich nicht drauf angeln darf (zumindest in der Steiermark) §12 Abs.1.

http://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokument.w...defined&ResultPageSize=50&Suchworte=Schonzeit

Ich angel zwar nicht auf geschonte Fische, aber rein rechtlich verbietet das LFG(Landesfischreeigesetz) das Angeln auf geschonte Fische NICHT. Da könnte der Verein noch strenger reglemtieren, tut er aber nicht.
http://www.fvl.at/cms/index.php?id=10

Also ist es eben NICHT illegal auf geschonte Arten zu fischen.
Es hat allerdings einen sehr bitteren Beigeschmack für mich, darum lass ich es bleiben, aber Emotionen haben eben vor dem Gesetz kaum Platz.

Im Endeffekt wird bei recht kleinen Vereinen die Fischereiordnung eben auf die neuen Gegebenheiten angepasst. (siehe Futterkorb)

Das soll kein Aufruf sein, die Regeln zu dehnen, sondern einfach aufzeigen, dass nicht alles was man als illegal empfindet auch illegal ist.

Letztendlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden, wie er die Regeln auslegt und ob er sich in diese Grauzone der Gesetze und Verordnungen begibt, oder ob er einfach die Regeln und Gesetze akzeptiert und ruhigen Gewissens angelt.


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Boendall schrieb:


> Ich angel zwar nicht auf geschonte Fische, aber rein rechtlich verbietet das LFG(Landesfischreeigesetz) das Angeln auf geschonte Fische NICHT.



aber das TierSchG - es fehlt der vernünftige grund, einem tier leid zuzufügen, von vornherein. du begehst also vorsätzlich c&r (gesetzlich natürlich dann auch so vorgeschrieben).
auch wenn der straftatbestand nach §17 wohl noch nicht erfüllt sein wird - verboten ist es mmn sehr wohl...


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es aus meiner Sicht inakzeptabel, wenn hier im Board Tipps und Tricks ausgetauscht werden, um Gesetze und Regelungen zu umgehen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass ich mir noch nicht mal sicher bin, ob eine öffentliche Bekenntnis, eine Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit ausgeübt zu haben bzw. den Vorsatz dazu zu haben, ausreicht, um von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden angezeigt zu werden.


 
Es reicht nicht.

Vielleicht reicht es mal für eine Anzeige, oder die Einleitung von Ermittlungen - wenn dabei aber keine "echten" Beweise auftauchen, dann wird eingestellt, wenn nur der Forums-Post verbleibt. 

Es gab damals diesen Bild-Artikel, indem eine Blondine mit einem Wels im Wasser rumturnte, der mit einem Seil durch die Kiemen gefesselt war - im Artikel stand drin, den Wels habe man nach der Photosession in Deutschland wieder schwimmen lassen.

Das Ganze wurde angezeigt und es kam tatsächlich zu einem Ermittlungsverfahren - die Beteiligten gaben kurz an, der Artikel habe gelogen und der Wels sei in Wahrheit schon lange waidmännisch getötet gewesen - damit mußte das Verfahren eingestellt werden, weil Tierquälerei an einem toten Wels nicht möglich ist.

Das Gegenteil konnte nicht bewiesen werden - also war da Ende!

...es geht eben nicht um´s Glauben, sondern um´s "beweisen-können".

Lügen in einem Forum ist eben nicht strafbar und hat keine Beweisfunktion!

Zudem könnte auch jeder sagen, der in einem Forum eine OWI oder Straftat zugibt, er habe nur Spaß gemacht, oder die Tat sei so lange her, dass schon Verjährung eingetreten ist.

Mangels anderweitiger Beweise müßte dann immer eingestellt werden, wenn überhaupt mal ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet wurde.

Zudem sei der Hinweis erlaubt, dass ein Beschuldigter in einem Strafverfahren straffrei lügen kann dass sich die Balken biegen (Zeugen dürfen das übrigens nicht, der Beschuldigte selber aber schon!), um seinen Kopf zu retten.

Also ist eine Straftat noch lange nicht "bewiesen", nur weil jemand sie vielleicht in einem Forum schildert.

Selbst wenn jemand das tut, wäre die Verteidigung in dem Fall leicht, wenn keine anderweitigen "Beweismittel" vorliegen.

Ernie


----------



## Borg (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf (und alle anderen),
> dieses Phänomen kannst du in allen Lebensbereichen beobachten,nicht nur beim Angeln.Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Umgehen und Ausdehnen von Regeln und Gesetzmäßigkeiten in der Natur allen Lebens begründet.Denn jedes Lebewesen versucht sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen gegenüber den Konkurrenten.Pflanzen wachsen hoch,versuchen so,mehr Licht als andere Pflanzen zu bekommen,andere Pflanzen (z.B. die Mistel) umgeht diese Gesetzmäßigkeit,in dem sie sich oben auf Bäumen ansiedelt,um auch mehr Licht abzukriegen.Gleichzeitig wurzelt sie gleich im Baum und entzieht dem Baum auch noch Wasser und Nährstoffe.Bei den Tieren das selbe Muster.Du beobachtest also einen Urtrieb des Lebens,welcher viel stärker in uns verwurzelt ist als das Befolgen von Regeln,welche eine Errungenschaft der Zivilisation sind,um das menschliche Miteinander nicht im Chaos versinken zu lassen.
> Du siehst,eigentlich befolgen wir eine uralte Regel,das Gesetz der Evolution,in dem wir andere Gesetzmäßigkeiten auszuhebeln versuchen.Wir Menschen können gar nicht anders.
> 
> ...



|bigeyes|bigeyes....#6#6#6!!! Hätte von mir sein können :m

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Parasol (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Hallo,



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> ...................................
> Du siehst,eigentlich befolgen wir eine uralte Regel,das Gesetz der Evolution,in dem wir andere Gesetzmäßigkeiten auszuhebeln versuchen.Wir Menschen können gar nicht anders.



natürlich können wir anders. Immerhin hat die Evolution dafür gesorgt, dass sich der Mensch deutlich von Pflanzen und Tieren unterscheidet. Sich auf den Urtrieb zu berufen ist zu bequem und würde zum Chaos führen, wenn man dem immer freien Lauf ließe.
Wozu sind wir Menschen wohl (die meisten) mit Vernunft und Einsicht ausgestattet? Also sollten wir die Gesetze der Gesellschaft und nicht die der Evolution befolgen, auch wenn manches schwer verständlich ist.


----------



## Yoshi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stimmt! Gäbe es keine Gesetzte, würde hier manches anders aussehen (und ich meine damit nicht zum Positiven).


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Oha, ein Tugendbolde-Trööt!





Yoshi schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand unbedingt eine Flasche braucht um seine Köfis zu fangen weil er dies mit einer einfachen Stippe nicht hinbekommt, dann tut mir der Typ eher leid.....|rolleyes



Ich brauch sogar zum Spinnen 'ne Flasche!|rolleyes


----------



## Udo561 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Hi,
na ja , es mag z.T. daran liegen das so mach einer besser sein will als ein anderer , oder eben den ersten Hecht fangen möchte.
Dann gehe ich eben während der Schonzeit mit mit irgendwelchen Montagen los die an der Grenze der Legalität sind.
Ich persönlich kann das nicht nachvollziehen , aber es gibt eben Angler die sich wohl selber unter Druck setzen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Boendall (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



chivas schrieb:


> aber das TierSchG - es fehlt der vernünftige grund, einem tier leid zuzufügen, von vornherein. du begehst also vorsätzlich c&r (gesetzlich natürlich dann auch so vorgeschrieben).
> auch wenn der straftatbestand nach §17 wohl noch nicht erfüllt sein wird - verboten ist es mmn sehr wohl...


 
Soweit ich weiß ist C&R in Deutschland per Gesetz verboten. (also wird es auch einen Paragraphen dazu geben).
Ich konnte aber im Landesfischereigesetz der Steiermark (Österreich) keinen entsprechenden Paragraphen anfinden.

Sciher kann man versuchen über das Tierschutzgesetz solchem Fehlverhalten habhaft zu werden. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass der durchschnittliche Tierschützer anhand der Montage den Zielfisch erkennen kann.

Die Frage hier wäre: Wenn in Österreich C&R nicht verboten ist, hat man überhaupt noch Chancen einen Fischer über das Tierschutzgesetz zu belangen, weil er den Fang wieder schwimmen lässt?

Ich meine, dass es in Österreich um einiges schwerer wird, da eben im Fischereigesetz C&R nicht verboten ist.

Ich möchte hier keinesfalls eine erneute Diskussion zu Catch und Release lostreten, da es zu dem Thema gefühlte 150.000 Threads gibt.

BTW: ICH begehe kein vorsätzliches C&R in der Schonzeit, da ICH nicht auf gezielt auf geschonte Fische angle. Allerdings sieht die Sache eben bei freien Fischen anders aus.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Baranikov schrieb:


> Ich finde manche gesetze sind in deutschland zu übertrieben.
> 
> Schonzeiten sind in ordnung. Aber wenn man nen fisch fängt der in der schonzeit gefangen wird und sich beim drill oder so verletzt muss man den fisch töten und begraben.  Ich find das ist totaler schwachsin wenn es schon soweit kommt wieso darf man den fisch dann nicht trotsdem mitnehmen.
> 
> mfg


 
Wenn man die Fische ohne weiteres mitnehmen darf würde jeder upps sorry auch in der Schonzeit darauf angeln ....
In einigen Gebieten muß man den " in der Schonzeit getöteten Fisch " an einer Meldestelle vorzeigen und darf Ihn dann verwerten. Da wir er wenigstens verwertet.

Falls man jeden Tag kommt gibts bestimmt ärger...


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Moin liebe Angelkollegen,
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob ich es mir nur einbilde,aber ich glaube in letzter Zeit immer öfter Themen zu lesen, die sich damit befassen wie man geltendes Recht wie Schonzeiten oder vorgeschriebene Fangmethoden "umgehen" kann,ohne Ärger bei Kontrollen zu kriegen.
> Sei es nun Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm, Köderfischfang mit Flaschen oder Möglichkeiten zum legalen Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch, der Anlaß ist im Grunde auch völlig egal.
> Nun denke ich, wer ohne Schuld ist werfe den ersten Stein. Ich habe in meinem Leben auch genug Mist gebaut, besonders in jungen Jahren. Aber ich finde, entweder man tut es oder man lässt es, wenn man sich im Grenzbereich bewegt. Und dann sollte man auch zu eventuellen Konsequenzen seines Handelns stehen.


 
Ich selbst bin begeisterter Lebend-Köderfisch-Angler. Da ich aber weiss, dass es hierzulande verboten ist, lasse ich es auch sein und fische mit Kunstködern. 1x im Jahr gehe ich für 14 Tage nach Südungarn zum Angeln. Dort gibt es keine Beschränkungen diesbezüglich, und ich kann meiner Leidenschaft nachkommen. Dort sind an vielen Gewässern sogar die Kunstköder (!!) verboten. In Deutschland lasse ich es aber. Wenn jemand meint, das zu brauchen, dann geht so wie ich dorthin, wo es erlaubt ist! Meine Meinung.


----------



## pfuitoifel (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlichzu beobachten,daß es hier Leute gibt,die echt jeden Blödsinn ernst nehmen...




Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...ich glaube sogar,würde in diesem Forum irgendwer posten,daß er gerne Lebkuchen mit Feldsalatfüllung und Kamillentee mit Ameisenpisse mag,dann gäbe es sicher ein paar Trottel,die erbittert darüber diskutieren würden.Aber es macht Spaß,also weiter so!!!#6#6#6


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Ich glaube das Problem, daß Regeln gern gedehnt werden, liegt auch am mangelnden Kontrolldruck- es ist Schonzeit bis 31.05. an einem See hier, also nix mit Kunstköder und Köderfisch...ABER- das kontrolliert so gut wie nie einer, schon gar nicht die Angler mit Boot oder Wassergrundstück...also sieht man Leute mit (lebendem) Köfi, man sieht Leute, deren Aalruten trotz Nachtangelverbot vom Steg ihres Bungalows hängen...also versucht der verbleibende Rest der vom Ufer von öffentlichen Stellen angeln muss, die Regeln weitgehend auszunutzen...meiner Meinung nach helfen nur klare, eindeutige Regeln und nachvollziehbare, regelmäßige Kontrollen, damit sich alle dran halten müssen und es dann auch für alle weniger Regeln gibt. Regeln ohne Kontrolle fördern den Missbrauch.


----------



## olaf70 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Es ist ja auch so, daß gerade das Verbotene einen gewissen Reiz hat. In unserem Verein sind z.B. Blinker verboten. Wobbler,Gufi und Spinner alles erlaubt. Blinker aber verboten,über den Sinn(man könnte Fische reißen) lässt sich bestimmt abendfüllend diskutieren.Aber es halt nicht erlaubt und ich kann mit dem Verbot leben, sonst wäre ich in meinem Verein fehl am Platz! Aber es gibt ja solche Angeltage : Man latscht stundenlang am Wasser auf und ab, probiert alle Köder und nix beißt. Dann entdeckt man im letzten Winkel seines Rucksacks den guten alten Hansen Snaps vom Meerforellenangeln im März. Bringt der vielleicht heute den Durchbruch...?
Wir werdens nie erfahren, weil ich halt mich ja an die Bestimmungen.


----------



## Borg (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



|sagnix.....da brauche ich mir nur täglich die Nachrichten anzusehen und dann sehe ich, dass wir von dieser Hypothese Lichtjahre entfernt sind! Denn weil ja die Meisten so vernünftig sind, haben wir Kriege, Mord und Totschlag, Umweltkatastrophen, Hungersnöte, Massenarmut, Staatspleiten, usw. .....ist bei den Tieren und Pflanzen irgendwie anders..stellt sich mir hier also die Frage, bei wem das Chaos herrscht.

Aber gut, da hat ja jeder eine andere Wahrnehmung....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

das heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht anders sein könnte^^

die menschheit ist halt hoffnungs- und grenzenlos dumm...


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Problem, daß Regeln gern gedehnt werden, liegt auch am mangelnden Kontrolldruck- es ist Schonzeit bis 31.05. an einem See hier, also nix mit Kunstköder und Köderfisch...ABER- das kontrolliert so gut wie nie einer, schon gar nicht die Angler mit Boot oder Wassergrundstück...also sieht man Leute mit (lebendem) Köfi, man sieht Leute, deren Aalruten trotz Nachtangelverbot vom Steg ihres Bungalows hängen...also versucht der verbleibende Rest der vom Ufer von öffentlichen Stellen angeln muss, die Regeln weitgehend auszunutzen...meiner Meinung nach helfen nur klare, eindeutige Regeln und nachvollziehbare, regelmäßige Kontrollen, damit sich alle dran halten müssen und es dann auch für alle weniger Regeln gibt. Regeln ohne Kontrolle fördern den Missbrauch.


 
Tja,

da gebe ich Dir recht.

Der Kontrolldruck ist mancherorts einfach so niedrig, dass sich unsere weit ausschweifenden Ausführungen so in der Theorie verlieren, dass es beinahe lächerlich wird.

Wir reden abstrakt über rechtliche Begebenheiten, die so oder so sein können, aber Fakt ist z.B. das ich am Rhein in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht einmal kontrolliert wurde.

Ich habe jetzt von einem Angler gelesen, der am Rhein in NRW in über 20 Jahren nicht einmal kontrolliert wurde.

Da ist es schon komisch, wie wir um jedes Wort des Gesetztestextes verbal "kämpfen", obwohl in der Realität kein Mensch den Anglern auf die Finger schaut!

Mich interessiert das theoretische Problem zwar, aber mancherorts ist es eben auch nur ein theoretisches Problem, da einfach kein Mensch kontrolliert (wird).

Ernie


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Problem, daß Regeln gern gedehnt werden, liegt auch am mangelnden Kontrolldruck- es ist Schonzeit bis 31.05. an einem See hier, also nix mit Kunstköder und Köderfisch...ABER- das kontrolliert so gut wie nie einer, schon gar nicht die Angler mit Boot oder Wassergrundstück...also sieht man Leute mit (lebendem) Köfi, man sieht Leute, deren Aalruten trotz Nachtangelverbot vom Steg ihres Bungalows hängen...also versucht der verbleibende Rest der vom Ufer von öffentlichen Stellen angeln muss, die Regeln weitgehend auszunutzen...meiner Meinung nach helfen nur klare, eindeutige Regeln und nachvollziehbare, regelmäßige Kontrollen, damit sich alle dran halten müssen und es dann auch für alle weniger Regeln gibt. Regeln ohne Kontrolle fördern den Missbrauch.




|good:|good:|good:

Das Problem sind ja nicht fehlende oder unzureichende Regelungen, sondern die Einhaltung der Regeln. Ich denke auch das hier mehr Kontrollen scvhon dazu führen würden das die Regelungen auch eingehalten würden, vermutlich würde auch kaum jemand solche grenzwertigen Versuche starten wenn er damit rechnen müsste wirklich regelmässig kontrolliert zu werden. Aber wenn man nur alle paar Jahre kontrolliert wird ist es eben einfach Sachen zu versuchen von denen man eigentlich selber weiss das sie nicht zulässig sind, die Gefahr erwischt zu werden ist einfach zu klein...


----------



## Borg (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



chivas schrieb:


> die menschheit ist halt hoffnungs- und grenzenlos dumm...



Richtig! Wenn dem nicht so wäre, könnte unser gesellschaftliches und wirtschaftliches System auch gar nicht funktionieren. Deswegen hat auch keine politische Führung Interesse daran, dies zu ändern und hält den Menschen mit sinnlosen Regeln und Gesetzen an der kurzen Leine....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Boendall (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Da ist es schon komisch, wie wir um jedes Wort des Gesetztestextes verbal "kämpfen", obwohl in der Realität kein Mensch den Anglern auf die Finger schaut!
> 
> ...


|good: 
ABSOLUT RICHTIG und zeigt nebenbei eine gewisse Perversion auf#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Borg schrieb:


> Deswegen hat auch keine politische Führung Interesse daran, dies zu ändern und hält den Menschen mit sinnlosen Regeln und Gesetzen an der kurzen Leine....
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg



Wie willste das denn ändern? Doof bleibt doof...


----------



## Colophonius (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Hey

Ich versuche mich immer an die Regeln zu halten. Vorallem Schonzeiten. Es zwar manchmal schwer im flachen Wasser tolle Barsche am 28.04 auszumachen, aber nur Maden dabei zu haben - aber was solls? Der Tag, an dem ich die tollen Barsche fange kommt bestimmt.

Was ich aber schwer finde:
Schwammige Formulierungen: Angeln ist bis 200 Meter oberhalb der Brücke erlaubt, Angeln ist bis 50 Meter vorm Sportplatz verboten etc.

Wie soll ich mitten in der Landschaft 200 Meter abmessen? Ich fische dann meistens bis zur nächsten wirklich markanten Stelle, weil mir nichts andere einfällt...

Oder sinnlose Regeln, wie
"Jeder maßige und außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangene Fisch ist waidgerecht zu töten" fallen mir auch SEHR schwer..

Viele Grüße
Colo


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Richtig. An dem See, wo ich jetzt angel, wurde ich noch nie kontrolliert, könnte also theoretisch machen, was ich will. Aber ich habe zumindest von Kontrollen gehört.

Und an dem Fluss, wo ich vorher unterwegs war, gibt es schlicht keine Kontrollen...das führt dazu, daß nichtmal die Hälfte einen Schein hat mit dem Argument "Einmal Strafe ist billiger als 5 Jahre Schein."

Die Regeln sind doch dann fürn A...! Wir diskutieren hier darüber, ob Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm erlaubt sein könnte...bloß wenn so oder so keiner kontrolliert, is es eh egal. Zumal der seltene Kontrolleur in arge Argumentationsnöte kommt, wenn man ihm erzählt, was anderswo abgeht und er das auch weiß...wo sich aber keiner rantraut (Kumpel wurde mit lebendem Fisch erwischt, wies dann freundlich auf das Treiben auf Privatgrundstücken ca. 500 m stromauf hin und wurde mit einem "Du Du" in Ruhe gelassen, er hatte ja wenigstens einen Schein). 

Ich möchte keinesfalls Regelverstößen das Wort reden oder einer allzu restriktiven Auslegung...aber warum dann nicht für alle??? Ich finde, es müsste viel viel mehr kontrolliert werden. So wenigstens einmal im Monat müsste es mich doch erwischen, wenn ich jede Woche dreimal ungefähr am Wasser bin, oder?


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wie willste das denn ändern? Doof bleibt doof...



keiner will das ändern - höchstens die ganz ganz dummen |wavey:


----------



## Boendall (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch so, daß gerade das Verbotene einen gewissen Reiz hat. In unserem Verein sind z.B. Blinker verboten. Wobbler,Gufi und Spinner alles erlaubt. Blinker aber verboten,über den Sinn(man könnte Fische reißen) lässt sich bestimmt abendfüllend diskutieren.Aber es halt nicht erlaubt und ich kann mit dem Verbot leben, sonst wäre ich in meinem Verein fehl am Platz! Aber es gibt ja solche Angeltage : Man latscht stundenlang am Wasser auf und ab, probiert alle Köder und nix beißt. Dann entdeckt man im letzten Winkel seines Rucksacks den guten alten Hansen Snaps vom Meerforellenangeln im März. Bringt der vielleicht heute den Durchbruch...?
> Wir werdens nie erfahren, weil ich halt mich ja an die Bestimmungen.


 
Wobei sehr oft "Blinker" als Synonym für Kunstköder gebraucht wird. Wenn es der Verein so ausgelgt hat, dehnst du nicht bereits die Regeln, wenn du Spinner/Wobbler/Gufis verwendest?

Soll keine Unterstellung sein, ABER es gibt eben der Verein, der die Bestimmungen aufstellt und sich evtl. aber denkt :"Wenn angeln mit Blinker verboten ist, ist doch auch klar, dass keine anderen Kukös verwendet werden dürfen".

Der Angler denkt sich "Hmm ein Spinner ist kein Blinker, somit darf ich damit angeln".

So schnell ist dann aus Sicht des Vereins eine Regel gedehnt. Das Problem ist eben, dass eben durch Fachbegriffe, das Regelwerk nicht immer durchschaubarer wird.

Wenn der Verein keine Kunstköder erlaubt, soll er doch "Kunstköder verboten" in die Regeln schreiben und nicht "Blinker", damit wäre ein Schlupfloch geschlossen.

Sollte der Verein allerdings wirklich nur Blinker (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) verbieten wollen, ist es ja legitim mit Spinnern und anderen Kukös zu angeln.

Woher weiß man, was der Verein wünscht#c


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das theoretische Problem zwar, aber mancherorts ist es eben auch nur ein theoretisches Problem, da einfach kein Mensch kontrolliert (wird).
> 
> Ernie



Hiermal die aktuelle Umfrage dazu:

Kontrollen am Wasser !!! |wavey:


----------



## pfuitoifel (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Es ist doch echt seltsam,hier wird wieder nach mehr Kontrollen verlangt,in einem anderen Trööt wird sich über die Kontrollen beklagt (es gibt genügend Beispiele hier im Forum,"muß ich dem oder jenem meinen Schein,mein Gerät,meinen Kofferraum zeigen?").
Im Straßenverkehr,wo mehr kontrolliert wird als beim Angeln,wird,auch hier im Forum,sehr oft den Kontrollorganen Abzocke vorgeworfen.
Also,wie hättet ihr´s denn gern?


----------



## Borg (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wie willste das denn ändern? Doof bleibt doof...



Ähm, um Gottes Willen, ich will überhaupt nichts ändern! Die Lemminge sollen sich mal schön an die Regeln halten und ich tue, wie ich es bisher immer getan habe, dass, was ich für richtig halte .

Wenn man das ändern bzw. ein anderes Bewusstsein dafür schaffen wollte, gäbe es jedoch schon die ein oder andere Möglichkeit...klar, bei einigen Unverbesserlichen beisst man natürlich auf Granit.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Borg schrieb:


> Ähm, um Gottes Willen, ich will überhaupt nichts ändern! Die Lemminge sollen sich mal schön an die Regeln halten und ich tue, wie ich es bisher immer getan habe, dass, was ich für richtig halte .
> 
> Borg



So möge es sein!#6

Was bei rum kommt, wenn der Pöbel das Sagen hat, durfte man ja schon das eine oder andere Mal erleben!


----------



## Boendall (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Es ist doch echt seltsam,hier wird wieder nach mehr Kontrollen verlangt,in einem anderen Trööt wird sich über die Kontrollen beklagt (es gibt genügend Beispiele hier im Forum,"muß ich dem oder jenem meinen Schein,mein Gerät,meinen Kofferraum zeigen?").
> Im Straßenverkehr,wo mehr kontrolliert wird als beim Angeln,wird,auch hier im Forum,sehr oft den Kontrollorganen Abzocke vorgeworfen.
> *Also,wie hättet ihr´s denn gern*?


 
Ich habe kein Problem mit Kontrollen, ausser wenn dem Kontrollorgan Rechte zugestanden werden, zu denen er nicht befugt ist (Autodurchsuchung, kann der simple Kontroletti in Österreich eigentlich nicht durchführen, da müsste er schon den Verdacht auf Fischdiebstahl äussern und die Exekutive holen, steht aber trotzdem oft genug in den Statuten).

Allerdings habe ich bei meinen Kontrollen bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gehabt, da ich keinen Sinn sehe Regeln irgendwie zu umgehen. Im Endefekt wirst du auf die Frage "Wie hättet ihr es denn gern?" 2-3 Grundaussagen bekommen:

1.: Mir wäre es egal, da ich nicht zu verbergen habe und dementsprechend gelassen bleiben kann.

2.: Ich finde es Abzocke (weil man eben gegen etwas ungewollt/gewollt verstossen hat und zahlen muss)

3.: Es wird zuviel kontrolliert (weil man sich gern in dem Graubereich der Regeln auffhält und somit etwas zu verbergen hat)


----------



## Backfire (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

ganz ernsthaft, ich halte mich an regeln. ich weite sie nicht aus, ich nutze keine schlupflöcher.
weder beim angeln, noch im straßenverkehr noch sonstwo.
ich bin keine 18 oder 19 mehr, ich muss weder mir noch sonst jemandem was beweisen.
ich hab es nicht nötig in einer 30er zone 50 zu fahren, oder mir einzureden "ich angel auf Barsch" während ich nen köderfisch für nen Zander anbiete...
ich bin wirklich kein "mimi", und vieles in dem staat hier geht mir voll auf die eier, aber irgendwann kommt einem die einsicht, daß einiges einfach sein muss.

mfg Backi


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Also ich bin eindeutig für mehr Kontrollen. Wenn das gesittet abläuft und freundlich...bitte. Und wenn ich was eindeutig was falsch gemacht hab, zahl ich halt...wir sind doch alle erwachsen und können lesen...also, wenn man was verkehrt macht, steht man auch dazu.

Ich seh das sportlich, wenn ich zu schnell fahr, weiß ich das...wenn ich erwischt werde, hab ich verloren und bezahle, wenn ich mit durchkomm hab ich gewonnen...momentan lieg ich eindeutig in Führung  !


----------



## Lofote (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt bei unserem Verband gefordert das Kontrollen verschärft werden 
An meinem Hausgewässer fällt der sibirische Cormoran in immer größeren Gruppen ein, da spielt es keine Rolle welcher Fisch zu welcher Zeit gefangen wird...alles wird gesalzen in den Eimer gepackt.

Ich weiß net warum sich viele aufregen...klar gibt es bei uns sinnlose Vorschriften, aber letzten endes dient doch ein Großteil um uns unser leibstes Hobby langfristig zu erhalten


----------



## Heringsfresser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand unbedingt eine Flasche braucht um seine Köfis zu fangen weil er dies mit einer einfachen Stippe nicht hinbekommt, dann tut mir der Typ eher leid.....|rolleyes



Hat jetz nich direkt mit dem Fang von Köfis zu tun, aber ich hatte letztens n Fall, wo man ohne Flasche nicht weiterkam. Ein alter Mühlengraben wurde abgelassen zwecks ausbaggern. Aber kein Schwein hat sich für den lebenden Inhalt interessiert. In der Zeit haben mein Bruder und ich an die 100 Stichlinge, Schmerlen und Elritzen mit der Flaschenreuse gerettet, sprich umgesetzt. Die Flasche schien mir das einzig praktikable zu sein, 30 cm Schlamm, darüber 5 cm Wasser... Wenn jetz der Einsatz einer Flaschenreuse vom Gesetz verboten ist, haben wir mit der Rettungsaktion eben das Gesetz gebrochen. Wars aber wert.

Will mich hier nicht aufspielen, aber finds blöd bestimmte Methoden pauschal als bemitleidenswert abzustempeln. Vielleicht klärt mich ja mal jemand auf, ob Flaschenreusen gesetzeskonform sind (NRW)? Könnte mir gut vorstellen - wenn legal - in Zukunft damit auch mal Köfis fürs Angeln zu fangen. (Geschonte Arten zurücksetzen..!)


----------



## chrisdive (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> ich kann/will nur sagen: ´the same procedure as every year´
> 
> leider...


 
ganz meine meinung...immer wieder die selbe schei55e und nochmal ne diskusion |kopfkrat

wir sind alt genug und kennen die gesetze, wenn mir am wasser was nicht passt, geh ich hin und sag was |krach:
das ist ohnehin das einzige was man wirklich beitragen kann

mfg
chris


----------



## Backfire (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also ich bin eindeutig für mehr Kontrollen. Wenn das gesittet abläuft und freundlich...bitte. Und wenn ich was eindeutig was falsch gemacht hab, zahl ich halt...wir sind doch alle erwachsen und können lesen...also, wenn man was verkehrt macht, steht man auch dazu.
> 
> Ich seh das sportlich, wenn ich zu schnell fahr, weiß ich das...wenn ich erwischt werde, hab ich verloren und bezahle, wenn ich mit durchkomm hab ich gewonnen...momentan lieg ich eindeutig in Führung  !



eben die einstellung ist mist. "wenn ich durchkomm hab ich gewonnen". absolut asozial (sag ich nicht gern, ist aber so. es gibt zuviele hirntote in deutschland).
:v


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Sicher gibts zuviel Hirntote. Aber mir kann keiner erzählen, daß er nicht mal 60 oder 65 im Ort fährt, wenn er es eilig hat oder nachts...wir sind alle nicht heilig...

Aber gut, wenn schon Kleinigkeiten als "asozial" gelten...über die Wortwahl würde ich nochmal nachdenken...


----------



## Backfire (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

ich denke, die wortwahl ist gut getroffen. "a/ab" > latein: "weg von".
"sozial" > "die gemeinschaft betreffend".

wegen leuten, die sich wie du, gerne mal nicht an die regeln halten, müssen wir mit unseren steuern die überwachung dieser leute bezahlen.
somit schadest du unserer gesellschaft und verhältst dich asozial.
denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Borg (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Ja, sehe ich genauso wie Du, Vermesser! Ich tue, was ich für richtig halte. Wenn ich dann erwischt werde jammer ich aber auch nicht rum und halte meinen Kopf dafür hin. Fertig! 

Asozial? Ja, habe ich aber auch überhaupt kein Problem mit. Da gibt es wesentlich asozialeres Verhalten in unserer Gesellschaft, über das es sich lohnt zu diskutieren und was wesentlich grösseren Schaden anrichtet! Hirntot? Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, wer letztendlich der Hirntote ist? Der Lemming, der schön brav tut, was man ihm sagt ohne zu hinterfragen oder der, der reflektiert und dann seine eigene Entscheidung trifft?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Backfire schrieb:


> ich denke, die wortwahl ist gut getroffen. "a/ab" > latein: "weg von".
> "sozial" > "die gemeinschaft betreffend".
> 
> wegen leuten, die sich wie du, gerne mal nicht an die regeln halten, müssen wir mit unseren steuern die überwachung dieser leute bezahlen.
> ...



genau. völlig richtig xD

DU hast sicher noch NIE, NIE, NIE das tempolimit geringfügig übertreten, noch nie im halteverbot gehalten und sicherlich auch noch nie ein schimpfwort verwendet. der fisch in deinem avatar ist sicherlich auch tot, sonst hängt der möglicherweise vor dem abschlagen eine sekunde zu lang an der luft - aber selbst wenn, das bist ja sicher nicht du und dir würde sowas auch niemals passieren...

aber so funktioniert das system - irgendeiner stellt regeln auf, die keiner braucht und alle befolgen diese. somit ist der regelaufsteller legitimiert und hat seine dicken diäten und pensionen verdient xD


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Backfire schrieb:


> ich denke, die wortwahl ist gut getroffen. "a/ab" > latein: "weg von".
> "sozial" > "die gemeinschaft betreffend".
> 
> wegen leuten, die sich wie du, gerne mal nicht an die regeln halten, müssen wir mit unseren steuern die überwachung dieser leute bezahlen.
> ...



Also die Diskussion geht mir zu weit vom Thema weg- nur soviel also Antwort- Du musst sowieso immer kontrollieren...wenn der Kontrolldruck weg ist, fahren alle zu schnell. Warum- weil einzig die Angst vor Strafe vor Anarchie schützt. Alles andere ist eine Illusion, daß alle nach Regeln spielen, deren Einhaltung niemand kontrolliert, das gibts nicht. Es gibt keine ideale Gesellschaft und keinen idealen Menschen!!!


----------



## Backfire (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

vom zanderangeln in der schonzeit, und 50 in ner 30er zone fahren ist es nur ein kleiner schritt. ist ja auch nicht schlimm schwarze kohle nach liechtenstein zu schaffen. die 30gr. gras die ich rüberbring sind auch nicht schlimm (wobei ich denke, marihuana ist längst nicht so schlimm wie der alkohol der hier ja ne tolle lobby hat).
es ist halt einfach nicht erlaubt!
wie ich darüber denke, ist nebensache.
ich hinterfrage die entscheidungen unserer "oberen" ständig. ich mache mir gedanken. 
entscheiden könnt ihr bei der nächsten wahl (wenn ihr denn hingeht).
evtl. sollte man die "großen" mal abstrafen.
meine eigene entscheidung treffe ich. im rahmen der gesetze.

p.s.: ".wenn der Kontrolldruck weg ist, fahren alle zu schnell."
fuck nein. wenn da steht "30", fahr ich 30. punkt aus fertig.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Backfire schrieb:


> eben die einstellung ist mist. "wenn ich durchkomm hab ich gewonnen". absolut asozial (sag ich nicht gern, ist aber so. es gibt zuviele hirntote in deutschland).
> :v


Mal ganz im ernst,ließt du auch was du da postest?
Andere Leute als Hirntot zu bezeichnen,das ist für mich asozial!!!
Dann geh mal schön dein Heiligenschein polieren.
#6#6


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Backfire schrieb:


> vom zanderangeln in der schonzeit, und 50 in ner 30er zone fahren ist es nur ein kleiner schritt. ist ja auch nicht schlimm schwarze kohle nach liechtenstein zu schaffen. die 30gr. gras die ich rüberbring sind auch nicht schlimm (wobei ich denke, marihuana ist längst nicht so schlimm wie der alkohol der hier ja ne tolle lobby hat).
> es ist halt einfach nicht erlaubt!
> wie ich darüber denke, ist nebensache.
> ich hinterfrage die entscheidungen unserer "oberen" ständig. ich mache mir gedanken.
> ...



Oh oh, nimm es mir nicht übel, aber das wird mir zu philospisch...was nicht heißt, daß ich Dir nicht folgen kann, aber das ist ein Anglerboard, nicht das Philosophische Quartett.


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Backfire schrieb:


> p.s.: ".wenn der Kontrolldruck weg ist, fahren alle zu schnell."
> fuck nein. wenn da steht "30", fahr ich 30. punkt aus fertig.



Das glaubst Du doch selbst nicht? Vor ner Schule vielleicht noch, aber nachts auf freier Strecke |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri !!!!????


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

richtig blöd für solche leute wird´s dann, wenn das gesetz, an das sie sich so brav halten, vom bundesverfassungsgericht als verfassungswidrig eingestuft wird. was ja nunmal gar nicht so selten vorkommt.
(im regelfall sind aber auch genau diese leute diejenigen, die wegen jedem parkticket zum anwalt laufen - ernst nehmen kann man die eh nicht, steht schon in der bibel )

wer mit dem zeigefinger auf andere leute zeigt, sollte nie vergessen,  dass drei finger seiner hand auf ihn selbst zeigen...


----------



## Backfire (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

scheint hier ja wohl so zu sein > "legal, illegal > ********gal".
langsam ist es mir egal. ihr gebt ein tolles bild der deutschen angler ab.
macht das ruhig weiter. immer ein bißchen tricksen und betrügen. tolle menschen seid ihr.


----------



## Borg (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



chivas schrieb:


> wer mit dem zeigefinger auf andere leute zeigt, sollte nie vergessen,  dass drei finger seiner hand auf ihn selbst zeigen...



Der iss ja mal völlig geil! Ist der von Dir oder von wem Anderen?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Backfire schrieb:


> simmer ein bißchen tricksen und betrügen. tolle menschen seid ihr.



WO steht hier was von tricksen und betrügen? Interpretier mal nicht mehr rein, als da steht.


----------



## Alex.k (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Die Tage in der Schonzeit nutz ich, um etwas Geld zu sammeln und auf andere Fische zu angeln. Die zwei Monate kann doch wohl jeder aushalten, oder? 

Ja mit Straßenverkehr zu vergleichen ist nicht schlecht, Steuererklärung ist da schon besser...

Ich gönne den Fischen ihre Ruhe. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich es auch einmal gemacht habe. Nur blöd war, das an diesem Tag, an dem Gewässer ein Arbeitseinsatz stattfand. Zum Glück war die Forelle offen. Den K-köder konnte ich schnell abmachen und konnte mich herausreden. Es war der 30.04...
die Geschichte ist schon einige Jahre her..seit dem nie wieder...


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Backfire schrieb:


> scheint hier ja wohl so zu sein > "legal, illegal > ********gal".
> langsam ist es mir egal. ihr gebt ein tolles bild der deutschen angler ab.
> macht das ruhig weiter. immer ein bißchen tricksen und betrügen. tolle menschen seid ihr.


Klar du lebst dein Leben streng nach dem Deutschen Gesetz,polierst jeden tag dein Heiligenschein und hältst dich an alle Regeln.Also bist du ja der Vorzeige Deutsche schlechthin,vielleicht solltest du dein Namen beim Amt auf Walker Texas Ranger ändern lassen,denn wer nie einen Fehler oder etwas unerlaubtes macht wie du sollte diesen Namen bekommen.
:vik::vik:


----------



## Backfire (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



vermesser schrieb:


> WO steht hier was von tricksen und betrügen? Interpretier mal nicht mehr rein, als da steht.



hast doch selber geschrieben, daß du dich nicht an geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen hältst.


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Backfire schrieb:


> hast doch selber geschrieben, daß du dich nicht an geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen hältst.



 Ich habe ganz gelegentlich die vorgeschriebene Höchstgeschwindigkeit mal nicht eingehalten. 

Aber das mach ich ganz offen, nix mit tricksen und betrügen...und ich red mich da auch nicht raus.;+;+;+


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

oh, prima!

ich hab auch schon mal gegen das ein- oder andere Gesetz bzw. Verordnung verstossen - na dann

ist der Ruf erst ruiniert ...

deswegen:
Leute, ich bin jetzt am Wasser, Zander reißen!!!

Kescherpflicht? bah! die werden schön auf die Steinpackung gepullt - die  größeren gegafft!

und um ordnungsgemäßes Abschlagen brauch ich mir ja wohl auch keine Gedanken mehr zu machen, gelle?



tschöööööö!

#h


----------



## Backfire (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

jo, ich möchte mich jetzt hier auch nicht mehr virtuell streiten.
und ja, ich wurde letztens mit 36 in ner 30er zone geblitzt.
fakt ist, ich halte mich an die gesetze so gut es geht.
deren sinn oder unsinn erschließt sich mir auch nicht immer.
aber, aussagen wie "ich leg mir das gesetz aus, wie es mir passt", passen mir nicht.


----------



## Sneep (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



fleMMi schrieb:


> Vielleicht klärt mich ja mal jemand auf, ob Flaschenreusen gesetzeskonform sind (NRW)? Könnte mir gut vorstellen - wenn legal - in Zukunft damit auch mal Köfis fürs Angeln zu fangen. (Geschonte Arten zurücksetzen..!)



Hallo,

das ist zwar jetzt etwas o.T. aber....

Das NRW Fischereigesetz verbietet bestimmte Mittel als schädigend. Diese sind zum Fischfang nicht zugelassen.
(§39). Andere Mittel sind daher vom Gesetz erlaubt.

Ausschlaggebend ist aber der Erlaubnisschein. Nur die Mittel die hier aufgeführt sind, sind erlaubt. Ist eine Köderfischflasche hier nicht aufgeführt, ist sie verboten. (§38.5)

Das macht Sinn, dem Staat ist es letztlich egal wie ich meine Fische fange, solange es waidgerecht passiert. Ein Eigentümer oder Verein wird aber nicht wollen, dass alle Angler mit dem Stellnetz anrücken.

Fische ich mit der Köderfischflasche, obwohl sie nicht auf der Erlaubnis aufgeführt ist, erfüllt das den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei. Da ich aber ein grundlegendes Fischrecht habe, erfolgt in diesem Fall eine Strafverfolgung nur auf Anzeige hin.
Das gilt im übrigen auch wenn ich mehr Ruten als erlaubt einsetze.

Soviel zur Rechtslage.

SnEEp


----------



## Laserbeak (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Ich habe eine Weile hin- und her überlegt, ob ich überhaupt hier posten sollte.
Und dann habe ich mich dafür entschieden.
Es sei vorab gesagt, dass ich Fischereiaufseher bin und als solches von Verstößen gegen das Fischereirecht und dessen Gesetzgebung nichts halte. Man muss hier nur aufpassen, dass man nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen....... aber das ist eine andere Sache.
Zum Thema:
Ich bin dagegen, geltendes Recht zu dehnen, um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen, der sich in erster Linie gegen den Schutz der zu befischenden Art richtet.
Schonzeiten sind nicht dazu da, den Angler zu ärgern, sondern sollen eine *nachhaltige* Fischerei ermöglichen. Eine Umgehung der Schonzeit führt demnach zum Fischereiverbot am Gewässer,..... wenn ich davon ausgehen kann, dass *bewusst* dieses Verbot umgangen wurde.
Zum Thema Dropshot mit Wurm und diesen Dingen.
Leute mal ehrlich, das sind Peanuts. Hier reicht der Hinweis, und zwar der freundliche Hinweis.

Letztes Statement:
Ich habe keinerlei Verständnis für Angler, die hier in solch einem Board diese Dinge erfragen und mit ihrer Fragestellung ganz klar Position beziehen. Und zwar *gegen* die Kreatur Fisch.
Diese Menschen sollten sich dann doch lieber ein anderes Hobby suchen, weil sie den Sinn der Angelei nicht erfasst haben.

Bitte nicht vergessen:
Das hier ist meine persönliche Meinung. Ich vertrete sie hier, weil ich denke dass das was ich sage richtig ist.

So und jetzt könnt ihr zuschlagen....  |supergri


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

@Laserbeak: Sehr gutes Posting. Meine Meinung.


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Borg schrieb:


> Der iss ja mal völlig geil! Ist der von Dir oder von  wem Anderen?
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


 
 von *Gustav Walter Heinemann* 



Backfire schrieb:


> und ja, ich wurde letztens mit 36 in ner 30er zone geblitzt.



auch hier ist dementsprechend die bezeichnung als t/drollig am platze xD (aber regelmäßig werden auch eigentore gefeiert...)




Laserbeak schrieb:


> Ich habe keinerlei Verständnis für Angler, die hier in solch einem Board diese Dinge erfragen und mit ihrer Fragestellung ganz klar Position beziehen. Und zwar *gegen* die Kreatur Fisch.
> Diese Menschen sollten sich dann doch lieber ein anderes Hobby suchen, weil sie den Sinn der Angelei nicht erfasst haben.



|good:      |smlove2:


----------



## Backfire (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

seh ich auch so.


----------



## Backfire (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



chivas schrieb:


> auch hier ist dementsprechend die bezeichnung als t/drollig am platze xD (aber regelmäßig werden auch eigentore gefeiert..



ist ja gut jetzt. alles was ich jetzt sagen würde, würde wiederum als provokation aufgefasst.


----------



## Sneep (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Hallo,

eine Bitte, 

wenn jemand bei einer "erweiterten Auslegung" der Bestimmungen erwischt wird, möge er sich in Zukunft nicht mehr an dieser Stelle ausweinen. 

Ich beachte auch nicht alle Verkehrszeichen. Ich weiß aber was ich darf und was nicht. Wenn ich erwischt werde, ist das niemand anderes Schuld als ich selbst. 
Soviel Einsicht darf ich von einem Erwachsenen erwarten.
Da brauche ich nicht auf das Gesetz oder die Polizei zu schimpfen.

Genau das passiert hier. In vielen Postings steht offen, dass den Schreibern die Bestimmungen nicht interessieren.

Werden sie jedoch erwischt, liegt das a. an den unsinnigen Bestimmungen oder an den fiesen Kontrolleuren, die einem nur das Angeln vermiesen wollen.

Ich habe hier noch selten ein Beispiel gesehen, wo sich jemand selbst einmal gefragt hat, ob er nicht auch etwas falsch gemacht hat.

Nehmt von mir aus 30 untermassige Zander mit oder reißt die laichenden Karpfen, aber verschont uns anschließend mit dem Versuch die Schuld bei allen anderen zu suchen.

Weint euch dann bitte zu Hause aus. 

Danke!

Sneep


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

hab heute meinen persönlichen tag der zitate xD

Provozieren heißt, die Leute denken zu  lassen.
(John  Le Carré)


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

@ Sneep: So isses...und das ist auch das, was ich vorhin eigentlich ausdrücken wollte und was dann schief ging...jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und muss mit den Konsequenzen leben...ganz einfach.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Backfire schrieb:


> eben die einstellung ist mist. "wenn ich durchkomm hab ich gewonnen". absolut asozial (sag ich nicht gern, ist aber so. es gibt zuviele hirntote in deutschland).
> :v



Eine offenbar umstrittene Meinung (warum auch nicht), durchaus auch ein wenig aus dem Fenster gelehnt, aber sie gefällt mir und ich setz (frech wie ich bin), einen oben drauf und sage, dass ich explizit das mit den Hirntoten unterschreibe. Da brauch ich bloß gucken, wieviele CDU und FDP gewählt haben und wieviele in einem anderen Thread, für die Vereinigung/Fusion von VDSF und DAV gevotet haben.:vik:
Und jetzt schlagt mich, weil ich ein Ketzer, arrogant und ein Querulant bin.


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Eine offenbar umstrittene Meinung (warum auch nicht), durchaus auch ein wenig aus dem Fenster gelehnt, aber sie gefällt mir und ich setz (frech wie ich bin), einen oben drauf und sage, dass ich explizit das mit den Hirntoten unterschreibe. Da brauch ich bloß gucken, wieviele CDU und FDP gewählt haben und wieviele in einem anderen Thread, für die Vereinigung/Fusion von VDSF und DAV gevotet haben.:vik:
> Und jetzt schlagt mich, weil ich ein Ketzer, arrogant und ein Querulant bin.



So, jetzt lieg ich unterm Tisch vor lachen (auch wenn ich einem Großteil des Posts zustimmen kann).


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



vermesser schrieb:


> ...(auch wenn ich einem Großteil des Posts zustimmen kann).



wegen *auch* oder gerade *weil* du einem Großteil des Posts zustimmst?|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Borg (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



chivas schrieb:


> hab heute meinen persönlichen tag der zitate xD
> 
> Provozieren heißt, die Leute denken zu  lassen.
> (John  Le Carré)



Da setze ich noch einen vom guten Albert Einstein drauf:"Um ein tadelloses Mitglied einer Schafherde sein zu können, muss man vor allen Dingen ein Schaf sein!" 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> wegen *auch* oder gerade *weil* du einem Großteil des Posts zustimmst?|kopfkrat:m


 
Weil ich einem Großteil des Posts zustimme.


----------



## vermesser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Fröhliches Zitatewerfen? Ok, ich auch:

Es gibt zwei Dinge, die unendlich sind...das Universum und die menschlische Dummheit, wobei ich mir beim Universum noch nicht sicher bin...

Einstein


----------



## Janbr (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Hi,

da ich nun schon in Deutschland, der Schweiz und den USA gelebt habe, bzw. lebe und auch in allen Laendern geangelt habe (zusaetzlich noch in bestimmt 15 anderen, in denen ich allerdings nicht gelebt habe) faellt mir schon auf, dass in Deutschland alles irgendwie geregelt sein muss. Wir reden immer von der sehr guten anglerischen Ausbildung und davon das dadurch der waidgerechte Umgang mit dem Fisch gewaehrleistet wird usw.

Hier in den USA gibt es keine Ausbildung und sehr wenige Beschraenkungen. Trotzdem gehen die Angler hier mit den Fischen nicht schlechter um als bei uns. Angeln ist hier ueberall erlaubt, ausser es steht ein Schild dran.

Es gibt hier Schonzeiten, die fuer verschiedene Gewaesser verschieden geregelt sind und es gibt fuer einige Arten und Gewaesser entnahme Beschraenkungen. Das wars an Regelungen. Trotzdem sind die Gewaesser hier nicht leer, im Gegenteil.

Meine Meinung dazu ist, faengt man an Teile zu regulieren, muss man letztendlich immer mehr regulieren, weil der Angler anfaengt sein Hirn auszuschalten und versucht diese Regelungen zu umgehen.

Wir schreien alle nach laengeren Schonzeiten fuer Aal, Dorsch und Co. Solange diese aber noch nicht von offizieller Seite da sind, angeln alle weiter auf diese Arten mit der Aussage, ist ja nicht verboten und schuld sind eh die Berufsfischer, die Osteuropaeer und der Komoran.

Hier ist z.B. C&R und eine vernuenftige Entnahme die Regel ohne Gesetze. Es ist einfach ein Gentelmanagreement das man Steelheads und Lachs in der Regel wieder released.

Wenn in Deutschand das Schonmass fuer Forellen bei laecherlichen 26 cm liegt und zwar unabaengig vom Gewaesser, bin ich eigentlich gezwungen alle diese Babys abzuschlagen. Bei vielen wird dann das Schonmass auch noch anders ausgelegt und alles ab 24 cm ist ja schon fast gross genug.

Hier gibt es wie gesagt fuer jedes Gewaesser individuelle Schonmasse aber kein Entnahmezwang und ,erstaunlicherweise ohne alle die Gesetze die wir in Deutschland haben, wesentlich bessere Bestaende.

Ich glaube, ohne jetzt auf Stammtischlevel zu sinken, das es speziell in der deutschen Natur liegt alles zu regeln.

Beispiel, in der Schweiz wurde mein Deutscher Fischereischein ohne Problem als Sachkundigennachweis (SaNa) annerkannt. Ein Bekannter von mir ist seit 35 Jahren Fliegenfischer und Vorsitzender eines Englischen Angelverbandes. Es gibt keine Moeglichkeit, das er legal in Bayern angelt obwohl er ebenfalls uerber genug Sachkunde verfuegt. Wo ist der Sinn dahinter? Ueber den Sinn einer Pruefung koennen wir streiten, aber welchen SInn macht der Kurszwang? Es duerfte egal sein wie ich mir die Sachkunde aneigne, wenn ich nachweisen kann, dass ich ueber sie verfuege.

Es ist einfach das Problem, das wir Deutschen (Westeuropaeer) dazu neigen alles geregelt und genorm haben wollen. Spielraeume in der Auslegung von Regeln werden von und sofoert erkannt und ausgenutzt. Stellen wir bei anderen ein Vergehen fest (siehe Schwarzangler diskussion) suchen wir nicht das klaerende Gespraech, sondern informieren unverzueglich die Obrigkeit, die wirds schon regeln und die naechste Vorschrift erlassen.

Das ist ueberigens auch der Eindruck den wir im Ausland hinterlassen und das vielleicht nicht ganz zu Unrecht.

Schoene Gruesse

Jan


----------



## andyblub (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu ist, faengt man an Teile zu regulieren, muss man letztendlich immer mehr regulieren, weil der Angler anfaengt sein Hirn auszuschalten und versucht diese Regelungen zu umgehen.


 
Ich würde sagen, das ist der Kulturunterschied und lässt sich auf mehr Lebensbereiche projizieren. Die USA wurde auf dem Grundgedanke der möglichst großen Freiheit begründet, dies wird auch heute noch an jeder Ecke erwähnt und kriegt man zu spüren.
Viele Bewohner der USA haben bewusst ihre alten Heimatländer, um diese "Freiheit" zu genießen. Da liegt aber auch die Krux: Freiheit bedeutet nämlich in erster Linie Eigenverantwortung, um ein geregeltes und vernünftiges Miteinander zu ermöglichen. Und daran scheitert es in Deutschland und vielen anderen Ländern. Keine Regeln, an die man sich zu halten hat, kann dazu führen, dass wir ein Sodom & Gomorrah erleben.

Nimm als Beispiel die Stadionkontrollen in Deutschland. Hier werden die Handtaschen der Frauen durchsucht, der ganze Körper jedes Einzelnen abgetastet uvm - letzte Woche war ich in Holland und dort fand ich nichts Vergleichbares vor. Wie es in Amerika aussieht, wirst Du besser beurteilen können. 

In Kurzform (und meine Meinung): In Deutschland haben viele Regularien in gewissem Sinne ihre Berechtigung, da der Durchschnitt nicht in der Lage wäre ohne Vorgabe *vernünftig* zu handeln, so dass ein gesundes Miteinander dauerhaft möglich wäre.


----------



## KawangA (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Es ist doch echt seltsam,hier wird wieder nach mehr Kontrollen verlangt,in einem anderen Trööt wird sich über die Kontrollen beklagt (es gibt genügend Beispiele hier im Forum,"muß ich dem oder jenem meinen Schein,mein Gerät,meinen Kofferraum zeigen?").
> Im Straßenverkehr,wo mehr kontrolliert wird als beim Angeln,wird,auch hier im Forum,sehr oft den Kontrollorganen Abzocke vorgeworfen.
> Also,wie hättet ihr´s denn gern?



Ich find wer nichts zuverbergen hat wird einer Kontrolle gelassen über sich ergehen lassen und ob der nun in meinem Kofferraum auch eine Blick werfen will pppffff bitte schön. 
In einer Verkehrskontrolle fragt die Polizei auch nach dem Warndreick oder Verbandskasten ( ich glaube ohne Grund dürfen die auch ohne weiteres in den Kofferraum gucken und mit diesem Trick umgehen Sie die Sache ).
Jedes Gesetz ist nur so gut wie es überwacht wird. Klar versucht jeder sich einen Vorteil zuverschaffen aber wenn dann schon bitte im gesetzlichen Rahmen.
Andererseits gibt es Leute die in der Öffentlichkeit stehen und Dinge tun die mir zustehen oder so. Da wird getrickts was das Zeug hält nur leider scheint den Leuten bis es rauskommt wayne zusein.
Jeder muss es mit sich selber ausmachen was er mit seinem Handeln macht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Parasol schrieb:


> Immerhin hat die Evolution dafür gesorgt, dass sich der Mensch deutlich von Pflanzen und Tieren unterscheidet.


Naja, so deutlich...



> Sich auf den Urtrieb zu berufen ist zu bequem und würde zum Chaos führen, wenn man dem immer freien Lauf ließe.
> *Wozu sind wir Menschen wohl (die meisten) mit Vernunft und Einsicht ausgestattet?* Also sollten wir die Gesetze der Gesellschaft und nicht die der Evolution befolgen, auch wenn manches schwer verständlich ist.


Das ist, wenn du so willst, auch eine Art Urtrieb zur Selbst- und Arterhaltung. Und mit der Vernunft ist es auch nicht immer weit her, wenn nicht schon beim Individuum, so doch wenigstens bei der Menscheit als Ganzes seh ich viel Unvernunft, die von Tieren z.B so nicht begangen wird (/werden kann). Ein soziales Miteinander und gewisse Regeln des Zusammenlebens legen bestimmte Tierarten übrigens auch an den Tag - ob nun Vernunft- oder Instinktgesteuert (wobei man da m.E nach so genau garnicht trennen kann).

Für mich ist der Mensch nichts als ein besonders pfiffiges Säugetier. Die Feststellung Menschen seien auf Ihre Art "höhere Wesen" basiert doch fast ausschließlich auf subjektiven und esotherischen Gesichtspunkten, weiß doch kein Mensch wirklich wie ein Tier genau empfindet.


----------



## Janbr (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

@Wickedwalleye

Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Wir schaffen es mit unserer "Vernunft" Naturgesetze und Regelmechanismen der Natur soweit auszuhebeln, das wir in der Lage sind unseren eigenen Lebensraum zu zerstoeren. Das ist bei anderen Arten zwar nicht unmoeglich, aber eher selten. Meist greifen hier vorher andere Regelmechanismen, die z.B. eine weitere Vermehrung verhindern etc.. Wir wiederum schaffen es durch moderne Wissenschaft diese Mechanismen, wie z.B. die Verfuegbarkeit von Nahrung, auszuschalten, mit dem Ergebniss einer mehr oder weniger unkontrollierten Vermehrung und Ueberbevoelkerung unseres Lebensraums.

Einige Spezies schaffen es zwar auch Ihren Lebensraum zu zerstoeren, und sich somit die eigenen Lebensgrundlage zu entziehen, aber dies ist immer nur lokal beschraenkt und gefaehrdet die Art als solches nicht. (Beispiel sind einige Viren wie Marburg usw., die relativ schnell zum Ausbruch und dann zum Tod des Wirtes fuehren, bevor es eine grossartige Moeglichkeit der Ausbreitung gibt). Wir hingegen schaffen es und global die eigenen Lebensgrundlage zu entziehen, in dem wir mit unseren Resourcen nicht nachhaltig umgehen, bzw. uns unkontrolliert ausbreiten.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



andyblub schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, das ist der Kulturunterschied und lässt sich auf mehr Lebensbereiche projizieren. Die USA wurde auf dem Grundgedanke der möglichst großen Freiheit begründet, dies wird auch heute noch an jeder Ecke erwähnt und kriegt man zu spüren.
> Viele Bewohner der USA haben bewusst ihre alten Heimatländer, um diese "Freiheit" zu genießen. Da liegt aber auch die Krux: Freiheit bedeutet nämlich in erster Linie Eigenverantwortung, um ein geregeltes und vernünftiges Miteinander zu ermöglichen...



Bis dahin sind wir d'accord.



andyblub schrieb:


> ...Und daran scheitert es in Deutschland und vielen anderen Ländern. Keine Regeln, an die man sich zu halten hat, kann dazu führen, dass wir ein Sodom & Gomorrah erleben.
> 
> .... In Deutschland haben viele Regularien in gewissem Sinne ihre Berechtigung, da der Durchschnitt nicht in der Lage wäre ohne Vorgabe *vernünftig* zu handeln, so dass ein gesundes Miteinander dauerhaft möglich wäre.



Das denke ich nicht, meiner Meinung ist das Gegenteil der Fall => je mehr geregelt ist, desto mehr lassen die Leute die Eigenverantwortung schleifen und desto häufiger rennen sie hirnlos durch's Leben, denn der große Bruder Staat, hat ja alles für mich geregelt, da kann ich mein Hirn ja getrost ausschalten.
Wir sind in Deutschland quasi darauf erzogen und gewohnt, dass uns von staatlicher Seite viel Verantwortung genommen wird, wir uns um vieles nicht zu kümmern brauchen.
Das bringt zwar viel ABM und künstliche Beschäftigung(Beamtenstellen) ohne die, die Arbeitslosenquote viel höher läge, aber eben auch ne Menge Menschen, unfähig kritisch zu denken und Dinge zu hinterfragen.
Ein Stück weit ist das alles auch so gewollt, damit der deutsche Michel unter Kontrolle ist und nicht wieder zum Nazi wird.(nennt sich Umerziehungsprogramm für Deutsche und ist seit dem 2. Weltkrieg politisches Programm, ich sag nur "Rundfunkstaatsvertrag"):v


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Janbr schrieb:


> @Wickedwalleye
> 
> Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Wir schaffen es mit unserer "Vernunft" Naturgesetze und Regelmechanismen der Natur soweit auszuhebeln, das wir in der Lage sind unseren eigenen Lebensraum zu zerstoeren. Das ist bei anderen Arten zwar nicht unmoeglich, aber eher selten. Meist greifen hier vorher andere Regelmechanismen, die z.B. eine weitere Vermehrung verhindern etc..



Wie kommst Du denn auf das schmale und romantische Brett? Die Natur ist für jede Spezies ein ewig währender Kampf ums Überleben. Spezies regulieren sich auch nicht, sondern sterben einfach (aus), wenn sie mit ihren Umweltbedingungen nicht mehr klar kommen oder sich selbst ihrer Nahrungsgrundlagen beraubt haben, sprich alles gefressen haben, was zu fressen da war. Da gibt es überhaupt keinen Unterschied zum Menschen.


----------



## Janbr (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

@ Kaulbarschspezi

was anderes habe ich nicht unbedingt geschrieben. Es gibt nur einen Unterschied, die meisten Spezies sterben aus, weil sie sich nicht an eine Aenderung der aeusseren Umstaende anpassen konnten (Temperaturerhoehung, Aenderung des Umwelt usw.). Entzieht sich eine Spezies selbst der Nahrungsgrundlage, sprich ist alles weggefressen, ist das in der vielzahl der Faelle eine lokale Situation, soll heissen es sterbt halt die Hasenpopulation in einer bestimmten Region, aber global werden die Hasen ueberleben. Leider ist der Mensch hier nicht ganz so einfach zu "Regeln". Hat er die Nahrung an einer Stelle aufgebraucht, ist er als eines der wenigen Lebewesen in der Lage Nahrung von anderer Stelle heranzuschaffen oder eben den Ertrag der Nahrungsmittelquelle zu steigern. Leider laesst sich aber nicht alle Einflussfaktoren beliebig steigern, womit er sich auf lange Frist seiner Lebensgrundlage entzieht.

@Sensitivefischer

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Ein Beispiel, zwar etwas off topic aber bringt es auf den Punkt. 

Hier gibt es fast keine Sozialhilfe oder Arbeitslosenhilfe. Dafuer ist es hier eigentlich normal zu Spenden. Es werden hier in verschiedensten Programmen Nahrungsmittel und Geld gesammelt um hilfsbeduerftigen Mitmenschen zu helfen. Es gibt hier sogar Programme die von Obama unterstuetzt werden. Eigentlich alle Firmen die ich kenne, unterstuetzen irgendwelche Programme.

Ich hab hier ganz oft Diskussionen mit Freunden und Bekannten aus Deutschland, die der Meinung sind die Bekaempfung des Hungers und sozialer Missstaende kann nicht Aufgabe des EInzelnen sein, sondern das is Aufgabe des Staates.

Das zeigt mir genau unsere Erziehung, der Staat (wer auch immer das sein soll, denn per Definition ist das ja wieder der Einzelne...) soll es richten. Die EInzelperson uebergibt die Verantwortung (und das Hirn) and die Staatsmacht an der Wahlurne ab.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ Kaulbarschspezi
> 
> was anderes habe ich nicht unbedingt geschrieben. Es gibt nur einen Unterschied, die meisten Spezies sterben aus, weil sie sich nicht an eine Aenderung der aeusseren Umstaende anpassen konnten (Temperaturerhoehung, Aenderung des Umwelt usw.). Entzieht sich eine Spezies selbst der Nahrungsgrundlage, sprich ist alles weggefressen, ist das in der vielzahl der Faelle eine lokale Situation, soll heissen es sterbt halt die Hasenpopulation in einer bestimmten Region, aber global werden die Hasen ueberleben. Leider ist der Mensch hier nicht ganz so einfach zu "Regeln". Hat er die Nahrung an einer Stelle aufgebraucht, ist er als eines der wenigen Lebewesen in der Lage Nahrung von anderer Stelle heranzuschaffen oder eben den Ertrag der Nahrungsmittelquelle zu steigern. Leider laesst sich aber nicht alle Einflussfaktoren beliebig steigern, womit er sich auf lange Frist seiner Lebensgrundlage entzieht.
> 
> ...



Könnte damit zusammen hängen, dass auch ich, viele Teile der Welt gesehen habe(wenn auch nicht immer freiwillig) und dabei fast immer mit Amerikanern zu tun hatte.(Kosovo, Fort Bliss, White Sands, Goosebay, Kyoto, Afghanistan, Irak....)
Wer Zwei und zwei zusammenzählen kann, weiß was ich beruflich in der Vergangenheit machte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Könnte damit zusammen hängen, dass auch ich, viele Teile der Welt gesehen habe(wenn auch nicht immer freiwillig) und dabei fast immer mit Amerikanern zu tun hatte.(Kosovo, Fort Bliss, White Sands, Goosebay, Kyoto, Afghanistan, Irak....)
> *Wer Zwei und zwei zusammenzählen kann, weiß was ich beruflich in der Vergangenheit machte*.




Warte|kopfkrat . . . jetzt.|thinkerg:

Altenpfleger.:m



Du hast die alten Vietnamveteranen, überall auf der Welt, besucht.


|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warte|kopfkrat . . . jetzt.|thinkerg:
> 
> Altenpfleger.:m
> 
> ...



Richtischschsch und die EUCOM in Stuttgart- Vaihingen ....lalala


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Richtischschsch und die EUCOM in Stuttgart- Vaihingen bei der Planung und Durchführung von Feuerwerken für unsere irakischen Freunde unterstützt:c, denn schließlich musste ja irgendwer die Austragungsorte mit Laser markieren, wozu sich die Amis zu schade waren.




|pftroest:



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## hulkhomer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Janbr schrieb:


> ...
> Hier gibt es fast keine Sozialhilfe oder Arbeitslosenhilfe. Dafuer ist es hier eigentlich normal zu Spenden. Es werden hier in verschiedensten Programmen Nahrungsmittel und Geld gesammelt um hilfsbeduerftigen Mitmenschen zu helfen. Es gibt hier sogar Programme die von Obama unterstuetzt werden. Eigentlich alle Firmen die ich kenne, unterstuetzen irgendwelche Programme.
> 
> Ich hab hier ganz oft Diskussionen mit Freunden und Bekannten aus Deutschland, die der Meinung sind die Bekaempfung des Hungers und sozialer Missstaende kann nicht Aufgabe des EInzelnen sein, sondern das is Aufgabe des Staates.
> ...



Hierbei sollte man bei deinem Beispiel aber schon beachten, dass von einem "richten" insofern nicht gesprochen werden kann, als die sozialen Leistungen eigentlich nur im "Notfall" greifen sollen. Es kann also absolut nicht die Rede davon sein, dass der einzelne sein Hirn ausschaltet, bzw. der Staat dies wünscht. Ganz im Gegenteil! 

Außerdem gibt es z.B. in Bayern kein einziges Viertel, durch das ich nicht um 3 Uhr nachts alleine laufen würde. Sicherlich auch eine positive Auswirkung davon, dass extreme Armut vom Staat verhindert wird. Zudem sei gerade in Hinblick auf die Vereinigten Staaten in Hinblick auf die Eigenverantwortung an die geradezu unsäglichen Hinweisschilder und Warnungen erinnert. 

Zum Thema: Ich denke, man muss differenzieren. Es ist sicherlich anders einzuschätzen, wenn jemand die Höchstgeschwindigkeit um 5km/h überschreitet wie wenn ein anderer lebende Köfis verwendet. Das ist einfach nicht vergleichbar. 

Was mir aber aus der Seele spricht war der Wunsch an "erwischte" nicht rum zu heulen. Halte ich mich nicht an die Regeln (weil ich sie nicht akzeptiere, weil sie mir am Ar... vorbeigehen und und und...) und werde erwischt, muss ich (die vorher bekannten) Konsequenzen tragen und fertig.


----------



## Koghaheiner (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

naja, wenn man sich die Fangmeldungen mal so anguckt, zum Thema passend, sogar mit dem Datum der Kamera, Hecht am 09.04.2010, 17:44 Uhr, gebissen hat der Esox auf einen Köderfisch.. lol.... 

#q

legal, illegal....schei55egal...


Gruß 

Kogha

(Ich nehme mal stark an das der Hecht in Brandenburg gefangen wurde...muuhahaha...)


----------



## Sterni01 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Es gibt Gewässer, da hat der hecht keine Schonzeiten !!!
(meißt Salmoniedengewässer)


----------



## seebarsch (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Boa, warum Regeln und Gesetze????
Der Jäger erschießt den frei laufenden Hund, der Besitzer des Hundes erschießt den Jäger, der Sohn des Jägers
erschießt den Besitzer usw am ende brauchen wir uns keine Gedanken über Regeln und Gesetze mehr zu machen da die Angeblich so Inteligenten Wesen sich selbst entsorgt haben.!!!!!!


----------



## Koghaheiner (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Es gibt Gewässer, da hat der hecht keine Schonzeiten !!!
> (meißt Salmoniedengewässer)



Okay, dann war es bestimmt ein Salmoniden Gewässer, man verzeihe mir meine schlimmen Vermutungen!




|rolleyes


----------



## Janbr (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

@hulkhomer

Mit der Sicherheit hast du sicherlich recht. Ich habe auch mit keinem Wort gesagt, das hier das gelobte Land ist. Ich bin nicht hierher gezogen weil mir die Gesetze hier gefallen. Ich bevorzuge auch den Umgang mit der deutschen Polizei, diese geniesst noch einen gewissen Respekt und dementsprechend tritt sie auf. Ein Polizist hier muss eigentlich staendig damit rechnen erschossen zu werden, entsprechend ist dein Aftreten hier.

Mit den sozialen Leistungen wage ich dir zu widersprechen. Ich will jetzt hier nicht falsch verstanden werden und ich will keine Stammtischparolen hier los werden.

Wenn ich mir bestimmte Gegenden in Deutschland anschaue und die Leute in der dritten oder vierten Generation Sozialhilfeempfaenger sind, dann frag ich mich, denn irgendetwas ist offensichtlich falsch gelaufen. Wie kann es sein, das man in einigen Faellen finanziell besser darsteht wenn man nicht arbeitet als wenn man arbeiten gehen wuerde? Wie kann es sein, das Leute um kein Geld der Welt dazu zu bewegen sind Ihre "Heimat" auch nur um 25 Km zu verlassen um arbeit zu finden, weil sie auch ohne Arbeit Ihr "auskommen" haben? Wie kann es sein das ein Herr von Arbeitslosen nach hoeheren Hartz IV Saetzen schreit anstatt nach neuen Konjunkturprogrammen zu schreien, die Arbeitsplaetze schaffen?

Zu guter Letzt, ich kann dir einige Viertel in Bayern nennen, durch die ich definitiv nicht nachts um 3 laufen wuerde und ich bin in Muenchen aufgewachsen, hab da 25 Jahre gelebt und weiss von was ich spreche.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Janbr schrieb:


> ...Zu guter Letzt, ich kann dir einige Viertel in Bayern nennen, durch die ich definitiv nicht nachts um 3 laufen wuerde und ich bin in Muenchen aufgewachsen, hab da 25 Jahre gelebt und weiss von was ich spreche.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Jan



Wieso, hast du keine Freunde im Hasenbergl?!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Eigentlich wollte nur mitlesen.

Aber einmal kurz, muss sein . . .


In einem Land wie DE, wo es Gesetze über Gesetze gibt, die jeglicher Vernunft widersprechen, kann man doch keinem einen Vorwurf machen wenn er die letzten bestehenden Lücken nutzt.#d


Ich halte mich nach Möglichkeit auch die Gesetze. Da aber das Beispiel mit den Tempolimitits kam, hätte ich kein schlechtes Gewissen, nachts auf dem Heimweg schneller zu fahren als zulässig. Freie Strecke vorausgesetzt.

Nur nie so besoffen wie er hier:
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article1303917/Betrunkener-Diplomat-faehrt-Auto-zu-Schrott.html



Hier sind die Ansichten ja ziemlich verschieden.
Von Moralapostel bis Schei55-auf-Gesetze alles da:m.


Ich versuche erstmal nach Logik zu entscheiden. Oft bewegt man sich damit noch im Rahmen der Gesetze.



#6#6#6


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In einem Land wie DE, wo es Gesetze über Gesetze gibt, die jeglicher Vernunft widersprechen, kann man doch keinem einen Vorwurf machen wenn ...



...er vernünftig handelt (so gefällt mir dein satz besser )


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



chivas schrieb:


> ...er vernünftig handelt (so gefällt mir dein satz besser )




Dann schreib` ihn halt nochmal so auf, wie er Dir gefällt.#6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Janbr (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Ich bin im Westend aufgewachsen, da ist das Hasenbergle kein Problem ;-)


----------



## seebarsch (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Baranikov schrieb:


> Ich finde manche gesetze sind in deutschland zu übertrieben.
> 
> Schonzeiten sind in ordnung. Aber wenn man nen fisch fängt der in der schonzeit gefangen wird und sich beim drill oder so verletzt muss man den fisch töten und begraben. Hab das zumindest bei der ausbildung gelernt. Ich find das ist totaler schwachsin wenn es schon soweit kommt wieso darf man den fisch dann nicht trotsdem mitnehmen. Ich mein Ich halte die Gesetze und Regeln ein weil ich keinen ärger will aber verstehen tu ich manche sachen nicht wirklich.
> 
> mfg


#qWeil sonst jeder untermaßige oder geschonte Fisch so Stark Verletzt ist auf das der Suppentopf voll wird!!!!!!!!!:c|krach:#c


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann schreib` ihn halt nochmal so auf, wie er Dir gefällt.#6
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



hab doch 

(einfach alles hintereinander lesen)


----------



## Janbr (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

@ seebarsch

Ja, weil eben jeder sein Hirn an der Wahlurne abgiebt. Ja nicht selbstverantwortlich handeln.

Alles mitnehmen was erlaubt ist. Wenn es keine Beschraenkung gibt wird der Gefrieschrank halt vollgemacht bis unters Dach.

Genau das ist es doch, keiner denk nach, jeder haelt sich an die Regelung.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Tja Angeln ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war #d 

Die Geschichte habe ich euch doch schon erzählt:
==>
Das letzte mal mit lebendigem Köfi hat mir nicht Spass gemacht.  Warum?
Habe mal wieder in der Arbeit schwarz gemacht, bzw. bin einfach früher  heimlich weggefahren, um schnell zum Angeln zu kommen.:q 
Bin mit 70 km/h durch den Ort gefahren ... kann denn ich dafür, dass die  Strasse vor der Schule soviel an Geschwindigkeit her gibt statt den  lächerliche uneffektiven vorgeschriebenen 30 km/h ! Aber die  uneinsichtigen Bullen wollen Anzeige machen#4#d .
Schon voll Ärger über diese Spießbürger, die mir nicht beweisen können,  dass mit 30 km/h weniger passiert als mit 70 km/h, bin ich auf die  Schnellstraße. Warum heißt das Ding denn Schnellstraße, wenn ich dort  doch nur 100 km/h fahren darf? Für den Schadstoffausstoß, weil ich  schneller weg bin, um keinen Stau zu produzieren, usw. fahre ich  natürlich schneller ... Scheiß Blitzer hinter dem Busch ... wo leben wir  denn??? Darf man einfach Bürger so einschränken und überwachen????#q 
Einfach schnell rechts abbiegen, auch wenn Rot ist. ROT an der Amperl,  wo doch kein Verkehr kreuzt und zu DDR Zeiten durfte man doch auch dann  nach rechts abbiegen und das mit guten Grund, hat man mir gesagt (Grüner Pfeil? Wer  sagt dass denn nun? Doch schon zuviel viel Regeln und Gesetze).|gr: 
So jetzt schnell an's Wasser fahren. Warum regen sich die Passanten denn  so auf, was stört denn mein Auto auf dem Rasen auf der Freizeitfläche  davor? Ist Sonne? Liegt dort bei dem Wetter denn einer noch? |uhoh: 
Egal, ich gehe in *Biotop* , (immer  ein Geheimtipp!!#6) dort habe ich vor den  lästigen Kleinkarierten und Gesetzesdeutschen meine Ruhe:m. Dort werfe  ich meine 5 Angeln mit lebendigem Köfi endlich aus.

ABER IHR WERDET DOCH VERSTEHEN, DASS ES MIR WEGEN DER VORFÄLLE DAS  ANGELN MIT LEBENDIGEM KÖFI NICHT SPASS GEMACHT HAT.


----------



## Skrxnch (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Räusper#t,
wie würdet ihr das denn sehen?

Wir haben morgen vereinsintern "Hegegefischen",
was da bedeutet, das ReFos und einige Saiblinge vermutlich auch besetzt werden.

Hab läuten gehört, nach neuererem Recht wär dies zumindest in RLP nicht legal. 
Nicht mein Bier, Sache des Vorstandes. Dieser lobt ja VOR diesem illegalen Besatz eine 14-tägige Schonfrist aus, die eigentlich nach dem Besatz vorgeschrieben ist....
Aber egal, nur um Euch meinen Verein-(svorstand) kurz vorzustellen|supergri. Und wie der tickt.

Meine Frage: Kann ich jetzt einen kleinen toten Köfi auch zum Forellenangeln einsetzen, oder fällt das unter "sonstige Systeme"?

Das glaub ich persönlich nicht, auf Landesebene ist toter Köfi jetzt nicht verboten.

Der Verein hat intern nur diese Bestimmung (Auszug).:
"Die Spinnangelei (Spinner, Blinker und sonstige
Systeme mit Ausnahme der künstlichen Fliege) ist in der Zeit vom 01.06. bis 31.01. des
darauffolgenden Jahres erlaubt."
Quelle, 11.09.2006: 
http://www.gutfang-oppau.de/Formulare/Gewasserordnung.pdf

Kann ich nen toten Köfi nach diesem Vereinrecht an der Pose fischen, oder gilt das als "sonstiges System";+;+;+.

Morgen früh fischen wieder (fast) alle mit Schleppteig am Spiru und ich bin sicher ich werde plattgemacht wenn ich nen toten 5cm Köfi auf Saibling auspacke. Pose natürlich, nicht geschleppt|supergri#h.

Was meint Ihr denn? Ich fühl mich im Recht, aber gefühlt ist nicht gewusst. 

Könnte man sich auf so eine Vereinssatzung auch berufen, wenn man weiss das die Schriftführerin des Vereins nicht zwischen Fried- und Raubfisch unterscheiden kann?
Höchstens 15% vom Vorstand aktiv angeln?

Viel Spass:g


----------



## andyblub (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht, meiner Meinung ist das Gegenteil der Fall => je mehr geregelt ist, desto mehr lassen die Leute die Eigenverantwortung schleifen und desto häufiger rennen sie hirnlos durch's Leben, denn der große Bruder Staat, hat ja alles für mich geregelt, da kann ich mein Hirn ja getrost ausschalten.
> Wir sind in Deutschland quasi darauf erzogen und gewohnt, dass uns von staatlicher Seite viel Verantwortung genommen wird, wir uns um vieles nicht zu kümmern brauchen.



Wir sind uns auch diesbezüglich einig, bzw. "d'accord" #h
Den aktuellen Stand haben wir identisch analysiert oder beschrieben, ob das gut oder schlecht ist, mag ich nicht sagen. Ich bin mir jedoch ziemlich sicher, dass eine "Befreiung" von heute auf morgen keinen Erfolg bringt, denn Kultur und Geschichte lässt sich nicht so einfach verändern. Und wenn dann nur auf Papier, nicht in den Köpfen. 

Was mir an unserem System gefällt, ist Folgendes:
Hier genießt man weniger Freiheiten, da Vieles vorgegeben, reglementiert und geprüft wird. In Amerika genießt man mehr Freiheiten, kann sie jedoch für seine Zwecke missbrauchen (ob gewollt oder nicht) und anderen Schäden hinzufügen.
Ein Maximum an Freiheit setzt voraus, das jeder am gleichen Strang zieht, damit eine Gesellschaft ordentlich funktioniert - und da sehe ich das Problem! "Gute Menschen" sind rar in unserer Gesellschaft, oder zumindest gibt es zahlreiche Ausnahmen. 
Angeln ist natürlich ein kleines, unbedeutendes Thema, aber vielleicht auch repräsentativ für Größeres und Wichtigeres.


----------



## chivas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Skronch schrieb:


> Kann ich nen toten Köfi nach diesem Vereinrecht an der Pose fischen, oder gilt das als "sonstiges System";+;+;+.



köfi an pose ist doch kein system... wirst doch sehen, wie die anderen gucken xD


----------



## Janbr (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Andyblub

Ich wuerde jetzt pauschal nicht unterschreiben das man in Amerika mehr Freiheiten geniesst. Darum ging es mir auch nicht in welchem Land man mehr Freiheiten hat.

Es geht mir vielmehr darum, das man hier im Privaten ueber sein Handeln viel mehr nachdenkt und es evtl. auch hinterfraegt.

Wenn ich hier am Sonntag meinen Rasenmaeher anschmeisse, dann ruft der Nachbar nicht automatisch die Polizei. Wenn es Ihn stoert, sagt er mir einfach Bescheid und die Sache ist erledigt (meisten ist es eher andersrum und er faengt auch an zu maehen, weil sein Rasen jetzt natuerlich hoeher wirkt wenn meiner gemaeht ist).

Wie schon erwaehnt ist es hier ganz normal seine eigene soziale Verantwortung zu erkennen und nicht gegen die soziale Ungleichheit zu schreien und eine sofortige Hilfe vom Staat zu verlangen. Es ist hier durchaus ueblich nicht nur durch Spenden zu helfen, sondern z.B. bei der Essenausgabe im Obdachlosenheim zu helfen.

Es gehoert hier zum guten Ton, dass Anwaelte und Aerzte auch einen gewissen Anteil "pro bono" fuer Beduerftige gearbeitet wird.

Es ist doch bei uns zu beobachten das bei der ganzen Aal und Dorschproblematik jeder nach strikteren Regeln schreit und der Staat (die da oben) muessten da endlich mal was unternehmen. Wuerde jeder einzelne von uns vor seiner eigenen Tuer kehren, waere schonmal ein nicht unerheblicher Teil geschafft.

Warum brauchen wir denn Schonzeiten, Schonmasse und Entnahmebeschraenkungen? Weil wir sonst schon lange leere Gewaesser haetten. Ich hab schon oft im eignene Bekanntenkreis erlebt wie alles, aber auch wirklich alles niedergeknueppelt und mitgenommen wird, nach dem Motte:" Das dreh ich durch den Wolf und mach Bulletten draus".

Aber fuer weitere Schonmasse und Schonzeiten schreien.

Leider herscht bei uns ganz oft das Floriansprinzips: Herr verschon mein Haus, zuend andere an!

Soll heissen, natuerlich brauchen wir strengere Regelungen, solange sie mich nicht betreffen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir bestimmte Gegenden in Deutschland anschaue und die Leute in der dritten oder vierten Generation Sozialhilfeempfaenger sind, dann frag ich mich, denn irgendetwas ist offensichtlich falsch gelaufen. Wie kann es sein, das man in einigen Faellen finanziell besser darsteht wenn man nicht arbeitet als wenn man arbeiten gehen wuerde? Wie kann es sein, das Leute um kein Geld der Welt dazu zu bewegen sind Ihre "Heimat" auch nur um 25 Km zu verlassen um arbeit zu finden, weil sie auch ohne Arbeit Ihr "auskommen" haben? Wie kann es sein das ein Herr von Arbeitslosen nach hoeheren Hartz IV Saetzen schreit anstatt nach neuen Konjunkturprogrammen zu schreien, die Arbeitsplaetze schaffen?



Es driftet zwar schon ins OT ab,

aber meiner Meinung nach wird es in jeder Gesellschaft immer solch unproduktive Individuuen geben, gibt es auch und das nat. auch in den USA. Wir reden hier nicht von unverschuldeter Armut, sondern dem Extremfall des absolut Leistungsunwilligen Schmarotzers. M.E sind solche Leute genau wie die so oft zitierten Total-Kochtopfangler oder Alles-Releaser in der absoluten Minderheit, was nichts daran ändert, daß solche Extrembeispiele immer wieder herangezogen werden um Politik zu machen und den Hass zu schüren oder von wirklichen Problemen, bzw. Problemverursachern abzulenken ("Arbeit muß sich wieder lohnen" -FDP).

Wie auch immer, sicher gibt es diese Leute, in der 3. Generation Sozialhilfeempfänger etc...

Meiner Meinung nach darf eine Gesellschaft, die eine WOHLSTANDSGESELLSCHAFT sein möchte es sich nicht erlauben, daß dort Leute verhungern müssen, komplett mittellos sind und auf der Straße stehen. Nein, selbst die Faulsten unter den Faulen und die Dummsten unter den Dummen sollte eine solche Gesellschaft trotzdem irgendwie mit durchschleifen. Das in einem Land jeder überleben kann, selbst wenn er aus welchen Gründen auch immer in die Mittellosigkeit geraten ist, ist eine Errungenschaft und kein Manko!

Eins sollte eigentlich klar sein: Arbeit und Beschäftigung sind ein Grundbedürfnis des Menschen und selbst wenn man ohne jeglichen Leistungswillen in einer Gesellschaft nicht verhungern muß, so wird trotzdem nicht plötzlich jeder in dieser Gesellschaft seine Leistungsbereitschaft verlieren.

Viel wichtiger wäre es diesen Leistungswillen zu fördern, in dem man ein System schafft, daß mehr auf die Talente und Fähigkeiten des Individuums eingeht und diese fördert. Wer seine eigenen Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt bekommt und merkt, daß er seine Fähigkeiten wie auch immer geartet in bare Münze umsetzen kann, der wird auch automatisch Leistungsbereiter. Und das ist in meinen Augen eine wesentlich humanere Herangehensweise als "wer arm ist, ist selber schuld", Ausgrenzung, Aussortierung, Kürzung oder Abschaffung von Sozialleistungen.

Das es Leute gibt, die mit Arbeit weniger verdienen als Leute die garnicht arbeiten gehen spricht in meinen Augen nicht für zu hohe Sozialleistungen, sondern für ausbeuterische Arbeitsverhältnisse, deren Wegbereiter in Wirtschaft und Politik sitzen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ...
> Das es Leute gibt, die mit Arbeit weniger verdienen als Leute die garnicht arbeiten gehen spricht in meinen Augen nicht für zu hohe Sozialleistungen, sondern für ausbeuterische Arbeitsverhältnisse, deren Wegbereiter in Wirtschaft und Politik sitzen.



Endlich jemand der es schreibt.
Ich könnte regelmäßig kotzen, wenn Heerscharen von Niedrigverdienern, Aufstockern und ähnlichen Gestalten mit der Politik um die Wette hetzen, dass es den Hartz IV- Empfängern zu gut ginge, statt gegen die wahren Gesellschaftsschmarotzer zu hetzen(Großunternehmer, Versicherungs- und Kapitalgesellschaften, Zeitarbeitsfirmen und deren Kunden, Erfüllungsgehilfen dieser Kreise(Politiker) u. andere Bonzen) und zu erkennen, dass nicht der Hartz IV- Empfänger zuviel, sondern der Arbeitnehmer zu wenig Geld bekommt.


----------



## andre23 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

hej jungs, 

...ich lebe in dk und die gesetze sind hier sicher etwas anders....vorschriften beim angeln gibt es hier allerdings auch....ich tue, was ich fuer richtig halte und damit fahre ich gut...und wenn man mal in sich geht und darueber nachdenkt, was soll man mit einem 25cm dorsch, aal, mefo, ect, machen...zum essen zu wenig und zum sterben lassen fuer die fische zu viel....ein laichhecht, eine braune mefo (habe ich einmal mitgenommen)....schmeckt beschissen...wenn ich will kann ich 50 dorsche am tag angeln, wie soll ich diese verwerten?....nach 2 monaten gefriertruhe schmecken diese auch nicht mehr.....muss man 500 heringe auf den ruegendam angeln, nur weil´s møglich ist?...muss man in einer tempo 30 zone mit 100 fahren, weil man kann? wenn jeder mal etwas in sich gehen wuerde, hætten wir diese probleme nicht....und wie sieht´s aus mit dem muell den einige einfach liegen lassen, es ist so bequem, ich kønnte ja....aber warum sollte ich.....wir sitzen alle im glasshaus...


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Ich stelle jetzt einfach mal folgende These in den Raum:

Wer laufend und vehement versucht irgendwelche Schlupflöcher in den Bestimmungen zu finden, um Einschränkungen zu umgehen, der hat ganz einfach anglerische Defizite.

Ein Beispiel:

Ein lebender Köderfisch ist ganz eindeutig besser, wenn es darum geht größere Barsche zu fangen, denn ein toter Köderfisch. Eine simple Tatsache. Wer nun das Verbot, wie auch immer umgeht und da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten, der ist ganz einfach nicht in der Lage, mit legalen Mitteln trotzdem zum Erfolg zu kommen, der hat anglerische Defizite.

Und wenn er keine anglerischen Defizite hat, dann zu mindest das eine menschliche Defizit, zu glauben, er sei ein besonders cooler Checker, weil er Bestimmungen bricht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Zu allererst:

*Lasst bitte die politischen ( auch Gesellschaftspolitischen ) Aspekte aus der Diskussion raus.* 




Zum Thema.

Ja, es gibt eindeutig zu viele, viel zu viele unsinnige Gesetze und Regeln das Angeln betreffend. 
Treiber ist in aller Regel Futterneid und Mißgunst, gepaart mit dem typisch Deutschen Bürokratenwahnsinn und sehr oft Halb- und Unwissen sowie Verallgemeinerungen. Als Sahnehäubchen kommt dann noch der Tierrechtsgedanke dazu und schon haben wir ein Buch mit mehreren 100 Seiten, in dem das angeln geregelt wird. 
Angeln ist ne einfache Angelegenheit und es braucht nicht mehr als eine Handvoll sinnvoller Gesetze um es so zu regeln, dass weder die Fischbestände noch die Gewässer nachhaltig geschädigt werden. Diese handvoll Gesetze müssen dann konsequent überwacht und Verstöße geahndet werden, und gut ist.

Statt dessen werden selbst die klarsten Dinge linksrum und rechtsrum interpretiert. Dann werden Schlupflöcher gesucht und gefunden und im nächsten Schritt mit noch mehr Gesetzen verschlossen, die allerdings wieder neue Schlupflöcher bieten. Ein ewiger Kreislauf. 

Typisch Deutsch eben.


----------



## gründler (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Unsere Politik Wirtschaft lebt es doch vor,da wird besch....was das zeug hält und Gesetze gibt es nur für kleine Steuerzahler,die ganz großen haben Geld und wer Geld hat hat Macht und darf be********n,das wird schon so gedreht das es past.

Kennt jemand Artikel 121 Eu Gesetze.....Kein Mitgliedstaat darf einen anderen bei Selbstverschulden helfen oder so ähnlich halt,und was passiert gerade richtung Süden.

VW Menschen darunter auch Hartz 4 befürworter lassen in Hannover Penth-Häuser Villas mieten mit 20-30 Frauen die für eine Nacht kommmen,und jede Frau bekommt 5000-10.000€,bezahlen tut ja wer anders.

Banken be********n Banken........

Amoklauf in Schulen....

Kinder töten Kinder.......

Pornos auf fast jedem Handy.......

Kriege um Macht Geld.......

..................................unendlich lang.


Man könnte meinen der Antichrist ist da.

Und da wundern sich einige das der kleine Mann brav weiter nach deren Regeln lebt,die selber nicht eingehalten werden von Leuten die diese Regeln schaffen aussprechen.....

Wer meint es wird in Zukunft schon wieder bessser der glaubt auch an Osterhasen die Eier legen.

Ja ich weiß ich bin ein Pessi,aber leider ist das die Reality und die zieht sich durch alle schichten bis hin zum kleinen Angler der meint Spiro mit Teig Fliege Spaghetti.... schleppen ist ja kein Spinnfischen,da ja der Spiro ne Pose ist,daher während der *Schon-Spinn-verbots-zeit* ja auch erlaubt man will ja auch nur auf Barsche.

|wavey:Weiter machen.

Ps:Bin hier wieder raus! Sorry Ralle zu spät gelesen überschnitten.
Aber auch wenn hier im AB Politik nicht erwünscht ist sie doch zum teil mit schuld daran.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



andal schrieb:


> ich stelle jetzt einfach mal folgende these in den raum:
> 
> Wer laufend und vehement versucht irgendwelche schlupflöcher in den bestimmungen zu finden, um einschränkungen zu umgehen, der hat ganz einfach anglerische defizite.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Hatte ich völlig überlesen.




Andal schrieb:


> Ein lebender Köderfisch ist ganz eindeutig besser, wenn es darum geht größere Barsche zu fangen, denn ein toter Köderfisch. Eine simple Tatsache. Wer nun das Verbot, wie auch immer umgeht und da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten, der ist ganz einfach nicht in der Lage, mit legalen Mitteln trotzdem zum Erfolg zu kommen, der hat anglerische Defizite.




Das kann ich so unterschreiben, muß aber ein ganz dickes " Aber " dahintersetzen.

Natürlich gibt es immer mehrere Möglichkeiten einer bestimmten Fischart nachzustellen. Es muss auch nicht zwingend der lebende Köfi sein, der den dicken Barsch bringt.

Aber das angeln mit lebenden Köfis gehörte für mich ( und gehört auch heute noch, wenn erlaubt ) zu den spannendsten Methoden und ist gleichsam auch sehr bequem. Und ich vermisse die Sitzungen mit lebendem Köfi auf Raubfisch schon sehr. 
Heute darf ich es in D so gut wie nicht mehr und damit ist mir ein Teil der Angelfreude genommen worden. Und zwar ohne jeden hieb- und stichfesten Grund. Nur, weil man den  Tierschützern/rechtlern nicht entsprechend entgegentreten wollte/konnte. 

Das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen, wo durch Gesetze unsinnige Einschränkungen durchgesetzt wurden. 

Weiter ohne Bezug zum obigen Zitat:

Irgendjemand stört sich an irgendetwas und wenn er laut genug schreit, ausreichend Gehör und Mitläufer findet, wird halt verboten was stört. Es spielt dabei keinerlei Rolle ob ein Sinn dahinter steht. 

Ich lese ja nun wirklich viele Beiträge hier im Forum. Und wenn ich mal zusammenzähle, wer wo was wann verboten haben möchte, dann reduziert sich das angeln bald auf ein Minimum.

Es ist so eine Art Volkssport geworden, alles was man selbst nicht gerne sieht mit einem Verbot belegen zu wollen. 
Die Akzeptanz eines Gesetzes hängt jedoch in hohem Maße von der allgemeinen Sinnhaftigkeit ab. Und Gesetze die von einer Minderheit oder einer Randgruppe durchgesetzt werden haben halt wenig Akzeptanz und sind besonders anfällig für Verstöße.


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Wohl wahr. Das "...das gehört verboten und den zeige ich an!" ist eine der unschönsten und zugleich ur-deutschesten Unarten!


----------



## Torsten (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

ich sage nur eins zu dem Tehma,das wir als Angler  uns viel zu viel gefallen lassen :c

MfG Torsten


----------



## Jonny1985 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

Bestes Beispiel :

Heute in der Meisterschule am Köhlbranddeich in Hamburg an der Elbe.

Ziehen zwei Angler mit Ausrüstung ans Wasser.

Ich gehe ne Stunde später in der Pause mal hin zum gucken, und siehe da.....

Jeweils eine Rute auf Aal mit Tauwurm und jeweils eine Rute mit Gummifisch.

Ganz deutlich haben die Jungs das auf Zander abgesehen.....

Nachfrage meinerseits : " Was wollt ihr fangen ? "
Antwort                    : " Aal und Zander "
Nachfrage meinerseits : " Ihr wisst aber das Schonzeit ist ? "
Antwort                    : " Wir schonen ja, setzen die zurück! "


Was will man dazu noch sagen. Hätte die Spacken gleich anzeigen sollen.


----------



## Anek20dot (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Was will man dazu noch sagen. Hätte die Spacken gleich anzeigen sollen.



naaaaaaaaa....



Andal schrieb:


> Wohl wahr. Das "...das gehört verboten und den zeige ich an!" ist eine der unschönsten und zugleich ur-deutschesten Unarten!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*

lest Euch mal dieses Thema durch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2668792#post2668792

Paradebeispiel: einige Wenige haben (wieder) Verbote und Verordnungen umschifft, gedehnt oder wie auch immer

entgegen des "anglerischen Selbstverständnisses" (hier: die geschützten Lachse einfach nur unbehelligt zu lassen)

und jetzt ist eine neue unmissverständliche Verbotszone errichtet worden, sprich: wieder neue Verbote wurden erlassen

was wieder zu Nölerei führt/führen wird (ich erwarte sehnlichst das Thema "Warum ist denn Verbotszone an der Siegmündung/Mondorfer Hafen - was soll das? Behördliche Willkür!")


aber die Mehrheit will es ja anscheinend so: anstatt mal nachzudenken, _warum _Einschränkungen gemacht werden (und entsprechend zu handeln/verhalten), werden diese doch lieber irgendwie (auf der Jagd nach noch mehr Fisch) wieder ausgehebelt - was dann im Gegenzug wieder mehr Verbote nach sich zieht

und dann wird auf´s Neue gejammert :c





Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Was will man dazu noch sagen. Hätte die Spacken  gleich anzeigen sollen.


so was macht man nicht! hab mal irgendwo hier im AB gelesen, dass wir Angler alle zusammenhalten, egal ob schwarz, eigentlich tot oder wie auch immer |uhoh:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Nachfrage meinerseits : " Was wollt ihr fangen ? "
> Antwort : " Aal und Zander "
> Nachfrage meinerseits : " Ihr wisst aber das Schonzeit ist ? "
> Antwort : " Wir schonen ja, setzen die zurück! "
> ...


 



Anek20dot schrieb:


> naaaaaaaaa....


 

Wieso naaaaaaa..?
Es gibt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen "a bisserl schummeln" und nicht akzeptalen Aktivitäten. Und in der Zanderschonzeit mit Köfis auf eben diese Räuber zu fischen, ist nicht akzeptabel. Ganz einfach. Und wenn da noch als Ausrede ein "ich fische ja eigentlich auf große Aale" kommt, gehört demjenigen eine saftige Watschn. 

Auf der einen Seite sich über Schwarzangler und Russen beschweren und auf der anderen Seite in der Schonzeit auf eben die geschonten Fische gehen. Sorry, das ist auch nicht besser als Schwarzangeln und der Aufruf, wir Angler sollten nicht so kleinlich sein und zusammenhalten kotzt mich nur noch an. Ich will nicht miesepetern, aber als ich vor 25 Jahren zum Angeln anfing, ist noch kein Mensch überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen, áuf geschonte Fische zu angeln. Das gehörte sich einfach nicht. Und wenn da jemand dabei erwischt worden wäre, er hätte postwendend seine Karte abgeben können. Und da hätten irgendwelche blöden Rechtfertigungen ala "ich release doch" überhaupt keinen Einfluss drauf gehabt. In solchen Fällen plädiere ich gegen jede Solidarität und für den Griff zum Handy.


----------



## Anek20dot (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wieso naaaaaaa..?
> Es gibt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen "a bisserl schummeln" und nicht akzeptalen Aktivitäten. Und in der Zanderschonzeit mit Köfis auf eben diese Räuber zu fischen, ist nicht akzeptabel. Ganz einfach. Und wenn da noch als Ausrede ein "ich fische ja eigentlich auf große Aale" kommt, gehört demjenigen eine saftige Watschn.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite sich über Schwarzangler und Russen beschweren und auf der anderen Seite in der Schonzeit auf eben die geschonten Fische gehen. Sorry, das ist auch nicht besser als Schwarzangeln und der Aufruf, wir Angler sollten nicht so kleinlich sein und zusammenhalten kotzt mich nur noch an. Ich will nicht miesepetern, aber als ich vor 25 Jahren zum Angeln anfing, ist noch kein Mensch überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen, áuf geschonte Fische zu angeln. Das gehörte sich einfach nicht. Und wenn da jemand dabei erwischt worden wäre, er hätte postwendend seine Karte abgeben können. Und da hätten irgendwelche blöden Rechtfertigungen ala "ich release doch" überhaupt keinen Einfluss drauf gehabt. In solchen Fällen plädiere ich gegen jede Solidarität und für den Griff zum Handy.




|rolleyesdas kam einfach so gut.. war ironisch gemeint


----------



## chivas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: legal, illegal....schei55egal?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> In solchen Fällen plädiere ich gegen jede Solidarität und für den Griff zum Handy.



dankesehr 

ich bin doch nicht so bescheuert, dass ich mich mit anderen "anglern" solidarisch verhalte, die mit ihrem fehlverhalten viele unnötige einschränkungen zu verantworten haben und deren fehlverhalten noch weitere nach sich zieht.

würde man diese oft geforderte solidarität in so einigen fällen rigoros und strikt in ihr gegenteil verkehren, so würde das angeln in vielen bereichen sicher angenehmer und einfacher sein...


----------

